# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  قرينة البراءة الجنائية

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قرينة البراءة الجنائية
د/ شهاب سليمان عبد الله 
أستاذ القانون العام المساعد – جامعة شنــدي 
1/	توطئة : 
إذا كان من الثابت أن جميع الأنظمة والمؤسسات السياسية والقانونية في بلد ما وزمان ما ليست إلا التطبيق العملي لمذهب نوعي معين فيما يتعلق بفكرة أو مفهوم الدولة نفسها وطبيعة علاقاتها بالأفراد المكونين لها أو غيرهم (1) . فإن هذا المفهوم أو التصور المذهبي لدور الدولة ولوظائف أجهزتها ومؤسساتها . فإن هذه العقيدة – الأيديولوجية – في القانون الوضعي تنقسم إلي قسمين هما النظرية الاشتراكية ونظرية المذهب الفردي الحر .
فطبقا لأنصار النظرية الاشتراكية .. إن القوانين ليست إلا نتاجا من الدولة أساسا ، وتتطابق مع القوة والتي ليست هذه القوانين إلا مظهرا من مظاهرها ، كما تذهب النظرية إلي أن الأفراد إنما يساهمون في قوتها ، إلا أنه ومع ذلك ليس مسلما لهم بأن يطالبوا بأي حق شخصي في مواجهة السلطة المطلقة للدولة ، وبالتالي تظل الحرية الفردية غير مثارة ، لأن الدولة هي التي تملك كل الحقوق باعتبار أنها الأكثر قوة (2) . ومن نتائج ذلك فإن التسليم بهذه النظرية يؤدي إلي طغيان الدولة حيث أنها تظل هي الممسكة بزمام الأمور في المبتدأ والمنتهى وفي مقابلها إنسان ليس له حقوق ولا حريات إلا بقدر ما تنعطف عليه الدولة بها وهذا ما يهدر حقه كإنسان في وجوده وفي حياته . 
أما النظرية الثانية فتميل إلي وضع كل الاعتبار للفرد وحقوقه حيث أنه هو الهدف الوحيد والمنشود للمجتمع المنظم ، أي أن كل سلطة صادرة أو منبثقة عن الجماعة ليس لها هدف غير حماية الكائن الآدمي وحقوقه ، على أن يبقى المجتمع وحقوقه في المقام الثاني . لأن المجتمع ليس إلا وسيلة أقيمت ووضعت لإسعاد الأفراد (3) حيث أن مصالح المجتمع لا تعدو أن تكون مجموع مصالح الأفراد . 
وما يقال عن هذه النظرية ، أنها تؤدي إلي الفوضى والرجوع إلي الهمجية فإطلاق العنان للفرد ليفعل ما يشاء به من الأضرار لما لا يكفي سرده في هذا المقال ، يكفي فقط أن الإنسان بطبعه أناني يرغب في الحصول على أكبر قدر من المنفعة بأقل جهد ممكن . 
وإذا كان لا بد من قول ، فإنه إذا كان صحيحا أن الفرد يعيش في المجتمع الذي أنشأه ، والذي يحتاج إليه لكي تتطور حياته وشخصيته ، وإشباع حاجاته المادية والمعنوية ، فإن الدولة يقع على عاتقها أن تقوم ببعض الواجبات الضرورية ومن أبرزها إقامة السلام الاجتماعي والنظام العام والعدالة بين الأفراد أنفسهم ، وهو ما يمثل أحد الأسباب التي من أجلها أعطيت الدولة عدة وسائل تساعدها على أن تتولى بطريقة فعالة المهام الملقاة على عاتقها من خلال وضع مجموعة من القواعد العامة التي تنظم العلاقات ، سواء أن كان بينها وبين الأفراد من ناحية أو فيما بين الأفراد أنفسهم . 
وبناء على ذلك فقد أعطيت الدولة الحق في اللجوء إلي القوة متى ما استدعت الضرورة ذلك ، من أجل أن تؤيد احترام هذه القواعد العامة طالما أنها سارية وهذا ما سارت عليه الدولة الإسلامية منذ نشأتها حيث حاولت بل ونجحت في التوفيق والموازنة بين مصالح الأفراد من جانب والمصالح العامة من الجانب الآخر ، يقول الله تعالى " ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلي عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا (4) هذا المبدأ الذي اكتشفه القانون الوضعي في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي . 
وعلى أية حال فإنه من المتفق عليه من وجهة النظر العقابية ، أن المجتمع له الحق في أن يضع مجموعة من القواعد العامة التي تحظر على الأفراد ، أو تتطلب منهم إتيان بعض التصرفات ، كما أن له الحق في محاكمة الأفراد الذين لا يطيعون هذه القواعد ، وأن تطبق عليهم الجزاء المقرر قانونا لسلوكهم المعتبر جرما . هذا الحق يتجسد فعليا في القانون الجنائي المكون لحق الدولة في التجريم والعقاب المصنوع من السلطة التشريعية عملا بمبدأ فصل السلطات وتحديد الوظائف . هذا مع ملاحظة أن السلطة التشريعية ليست طليقة من كل قيد أثناء وضعها لتلك القواعد وفقا للنظام الدستوري للدولة المعنية ، ووفقا للفلسفة التي يقوم عليها النظام في الدولة والمبادئ التي يستند عليها ، وأهم هذه المبادئ ، مبدأ شرعية التجريم والعقاب باعتباره الوجه الأول للشرعية ، وقرينة البراءة باعتبارها الوجه الآخر لمبدأ الشرعية . 
فالمبدأ الأول ، أي شرعية الجرائم أي شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات ، يكون حجر الأساس القانون الجنائي ، أما المبدأ الثاني قرينة البراءة فإنه يسود ويسيطر على جزء مهم من القانون الجنائي بمعناه الواسع – الذي يعني بالبحث عن الحقيقة القضائية ، أي الإجراءات الجنائية وبعبارة أكثر وضوحا فإنه إذا كان اكتشاف الحقيقة هو هدف الإجراءات الجنائية فإن وسائل هذه الأخيرة للوصول إلي الهدف يجب أن تؤسس على مبدأ قرينة البراءة أو أن الأصل في الإنسان البراءة إلي أن يثبت بصورة قاطعة لا تحتمل أي تأويل عكس ذلك . 

2/	مفهوم المبدأ : 
مقتضى المبدأ أن كل شخص متهم بارتكاب جريمة – أيا كانت جسامتها – تجب معاملته بوصفه شخصا بريئا حتى تتأكد إدانته بحكم قضائي نهائي محض – أي حائز بحجية الشيء المحكوم به بحيث لا يقبل الطعن فيه (5) . 
والثابت أن الدعوى الجنائية تعرض من ترفع ضده – المتهم – إلي خطرين – الأول هو أن يتم اتهامه خطأ ، ولكنه يستفيد في النهاية بقرار الأوجه لإقامة الدعوى أو حكم البراءة . كما تشير بذلك المادة 141/1 من القانون الإجرائي الجنائي السوداني لسنة 1991م ، والخطر الثاني أن تتم إدانته والحكم عليه بعقوبة في حين أنه برئ . وبالرغم من أن الخطر الأول أقل بشاعة من الخطر الثاني إلا أنه على قدر كبير من الخطورة لما يمكن أن يستتبعه من إجراءات ماسة بحريته الشخصية – المتهم – أو حتى مقيدة لها كالقبض والتفتيش – للأشخاص والأماكن – والحبس الاحتياطي الأمر الذي لا يستطيع معه الحكم القاضي بالأوجه لإقامة الدعوى أو البراءة أن يمحو الأضرار التي تحملها بما في ذلك الثقة التي كان يتمتع بها المتهم من قبل والتي سوف تهتز بعد حبسه أو تفتيشه . 
أما فيما يتعلق بالخطر الثاني – إدانته وهو برئ – فإنه وإن كان قليل الوقوع عملا ، إلا أنه ليس نادرا أو مستحيلا . ذلك أن الحياة القضائية التي تم فيها الحكم على أبرياء ، وعلى هذا فإن إمكانية حدوث هذه الأخطاء مسلم به من الناحية التشريعية ، والدليل على ذلك هو وجود القواعد الخاصة بإعادة النظر في الأحكام القضائية الابتدائية في جميع قوانين الإجراءات الجنائية الحديثة (6) وفي سبيل تلافي هذا الخطر المزدوج – والذي يمكن أن يكون ضحيته أي مواطن فقد تبنت أنظمة الإجراءات الجنائية الحديثة مبدأ مقتضاه أن كل شخص متهم بارتكاب جريمة يجب أن يعتبر ويعامل كشخص برئ حتى يصبح القرار القضائي المعلن لإدانته نهائيا لا رجعة فيه . 
وبهذا الفهم تعتبر قرينة البراءة أساس كل تنظيمات وقواعد الإجراءات الجنائية والذي يقال عادة في تبريره أنه من الأفضل أن يفلت مذنبا من العقاب خيرا من أن يدان برئ . وفي هذا الصدد يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإنه للإمام أن يخطئ في العفو خيرا له من أن يخطئ في العقوبة (7) . 
فالمبدأ الذي يمثل حماية للحرية الشخصية للإنسان ، والتي تعتبر أول حق من حقوقه كإنسان بعد حقه في الحياة ، فهو ضمانة أساسية للحرية الفردية ضد تعسف سلطات الدولة المختلفة في ممارستها لحق المجتمع في العقاب . وعليه فإذا كان القسم الموضوعي من القانون الجنائي – أي القسم الخاص بتحريم الأفعال وتحديد عقوباتها – هو قانون المذنبين أو المجرمين ، فإن القسم الإجرائي منه – أي الإجراءات الجنائية – فهو قانون الناس الشرفاء . فالمتهم يحضر أمام مختلف الهيئات القضائية الجنائية . دون أن يكلف بإثبات شيء ، فهو ليس مكلفا بإثبات براءته لأن هذه الأخيرة مفترضة فيه . وعلى هذا فإن تقررت ضرورة القبض عليه ، فإن الحبس الاحتياطي يعد إجراءا استثنائيا بقدر ضرورته للتحفظ على شخصية المتهم من جانب وتجريم كل تعسف في تنفيذ وتطبيق قواعد الإجراءات الجنائية من جانب آخر 

3/	طبيعة أصل البراءة : 
ذهب بعض علماء الفقه إلي اعتبار أن هذه القاعدة تمثل قرينة قانونية بسيطة – أي تقبل إثبات عكسها – والقرينة هي استنباط واقعة مجهولة من خلال واقعة معلومة فالمتفق عليه أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ما لم يتقرر العكس بحكم قضائي وبناء على نص قانوني . 
إلا أن بعض أحكام المحاكم انتهت إلي أن افتراض البراءة لا يتمخض عن قرينة قانونية ولا هو من صورها . على أساس أن القرينة القانونية تقوم على تحويل للإثبات من محله الأصلي – الواقعة المعلومة – أي واقعة أخرى قريبة منها متصلة بها وهذه الواقعة البديلة هي التي تعتبر إثباتها إثباتا للواقعة الأولى بحكم القانون وليس الأمر كذلك بالنسبة للبراءة التي افترضها القانون والدستور فليس ثمة واقعة أصلها الدستور محل واقعة أخرى وأقامها بديلا عنها ، إنما يؤسس افتراض البراءة علة الفطرة التي يميل الإنسان عليها فقد ولد حرا مبرأ من الخطيئة والمعصية ، ويفترض على امتداد مراحل حياته أن أصل البراءة لا زال كامنا فيه مصاحبا له فيما يأتيه من أفعال إلي أن تنقضي محكمة الموضوع بقضاء جازم هذا الافتراض على ضوء البينات التي يقدمها الاتهام مثبتة للجريمة التي نسبتها إليه في كل ركن من أركانها وبالنسبة إلي كل واقعة ضرورية لقيامها (8) 
ويظل هذا الأصل قائما رغم الأدلة المتوفرة والمقدمة حتى يصدر حكم قضائي بات يفيد إدانة المتهم ، وبهذا الحكم ينقضي أصل البراءة وتتوافر بالتالي قرينة قاطعة تصلح أساسا لإهدار الأصل في المتهم 
فإدانة المتهم إذا تتوقف على انتهاء الإباحة وعدم توافر موانع المسئولية ، (9) ، ومع ذلك فقد لوحظ أنه إذا أريد احترام أصل البراءة احتراما حرفيا فسوف يضحى اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية أمرا مستحيلا (10) ولهذا فإن المضمون الواقعي العملي لهذا الأصل يتوقف على ضمانات الحقوق والحريات التي تحيط بتطبيق هذه القرينة . 
فأصل البراءة يعني أن المتهم يجب أن يعامل كالأبرياء ، ومن ثم فإن الأصل هو تمتعه بجميع الحقوق والحريات التي كفلها الدستور ونظمها القانون . 
إلا أنه ولما كانت نصوص الدستور متكاملة مترابطة وكان الدستور كما كفل الحرية الشخصية معظم حقوق الإنسان كفل أيضا التجريم والعقاب (11) وكفل المحاكمة عن الجرائم حين نص على أنه لا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائي (12) فإن الشرعية الدستورية في الإجراءات الجنائية تتطلب الموازنة بين احترام الحقوق والحريات الأساسية وكفالة الإجراءات التي تتخذ تجاه المتهم . 
فالقانون ينظم الحرية الشخصية للمتهم داخل الخصومة الجنائية في ضوء أهداف الخصوم الجنائية ويجب ألا يتجاوز هذا التنظيم القانوني القائم على أصل البراءة والذي يتمثل في تقييد الإجراءات التي يسمح بها القانون بضمانات معينة تكفل حماية الحرية الشخصية للمتهم وحقوقه المتعلقة بها (13) . 
فالقانون يعد من أهم وأخطر مصادر المشروعية بحكم أنه المصدر المنظم لإجراءات تحصيل الأدلة منذ إلقاء القبض على المتهم مرورا بتفتيشه وتسجيل أقواله وضبط كل متعلقات الجريمة ، وتحديد ضوابط وقيود ذلك ، لذلك حرصت القوانين الإجرائية في السودان 1974 و1983م و1991م على النص على ضرورة وجوب قبول البينة في الإجراءات القضائية طبقا لنصوص القانون ، وبما يتفق مع المنطق والعدالة ودون أي معاملة غير كريمة للمتهم أو الشهود كما حظر القانون تعريض أي شخص لأي معاملة أو عقاب وحشي وغير إنساني (14) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

4/	أساس قرينة البراءة : 
4/ 1/	الأساس الشرعي لقرينة البراءة : 
إن حقوق الإنسان في الفقه الإسلامي عبارة عن فروض وواجبات شرعية فرضها الله تعالي . وبالتالي فليس لبشر أيا كان أن يعطلها أو يعتدي عليها ، ولها حصانة ذاتية لا تسقط بإرادة الفرد تنازلا عنها ، ولا بإرادة المجتمع ممثلا فيما يقيمه من مؤسسات أيا كانت طبيعتها أو سلطتها (15) . 
فهي ليست منحة من حاكم وهي بهذا الوضع حقوق أبدية لا تقبل حذفا ولا تعديلا ولا نسخا ولا تعطيلا ، باعتبار أنها ضرورات فطرية للإنسان من حيث هو إنسان ، والإسلام دين الفطرة ، فمن الطبيعي أن يكون الكافل لتحقيقها . فقد بلغ الإسلام في الإيمان بالإنسان وفي تقديس حقوقه إلي الحد الذي تجاوز بها مرتبة الحقوق عندما اعتبرها ضرورات ، ومن ثم أدخلها في إطار الواجبات وبالتالي فالحفاظ عليها ليس مجرد حق للإنسان بل واجب عليه يأثم بالتفريط فيه (16) . 
ففي الحديث الشريف ( … والله لحرمة المؤمن أعظم عند الله من حرمة بيته المحرم ) متفق عليه ، وفي حجة الوداع قال عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ( أيها الناس إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم حرام عليكم (17) . 
وفي هذا الإطار جاءت قاعدة البراءة الأصلية والتي تقرر أن الأصل في الإنسان براءة ذمته وعلى القاضي إعمالها فيما يطرح عليه من خصومات ودعاوى ، وذلك لقوله ( البينة على من يدعي )0 ولزوم اشتراط اليقين في الإثبات الجنائي مستمد من القاعدة الفقهية اليقين لا يزول بالشك ، فمن أدلة الفقه أن لا يرفع شك بيقين . ومما ينبني على هذه القاعدة أن المدعى عليه في باب الدعاوى لا يطالب بحجة على براءة ذمته بل القول في الإنكار بيمينه (18) . وفي الحديث الشريف ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات ما استطعتم ولأن يخطئ الإمام في العفو خير له من أن يخطئ في العقوبة (19) . ويقول الماوردي " إن للجرائم عند التهمة حال استبراء تقتضيه السياسة الدينية لها وعند ثبوتها وصحتها حال استيفاء توجيه الأحكام الشرعية (20) . 
فإذا صادق القاضي على التهمة وأكدها بالبينات الشرعية فإن حالة المتهم تنقلب إلي مجرم ، وتكون العدالة قد أخذت مجراها ولا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي ظلما أو قهرا أو اعتداء وقع عليه لأنه قد استوفى حقه الشرعي في الاعتراض على الحكم . 

4/1/1 معنى القاعدة : 
اليقين في الاصطلاح الأصولي هو الاعتقاد الجازم المطابق للواقع الثابت وجودا (21) حيث أن البراءة متيقنة وأن الاتهام هو الشك وهو الأمر العارض غير المستقر حيث هو في مقام الظن وغلبته والشك في المصطلح الفقهي هو اعتدال النقضين عند الإنسان وتساويهما (22) . فهو اذا تردد الذهن بين أمرين على حد سواء بحيث لا يميل القلب إلي أحدهما . وعليه يكون القاضي بصدد أمرين أحدهما متأكد من وجوده بحكم الفطرة والجبلة الإنسانية – البراءة – والأمر الآخر متردد فيه وتتساوى فروض وجوده بفروض عدمه – الاتهام بالجرم – لذا فإن الأمر المتيقن ثبوته لا يرتفع إلا بدليل قاطع ولا يحكم بزواله لمجرد الشك لأن الشك اضعف من اليقين فلا يعارضه ثبوتا وعدما (23) 

4/1/2 أهمية القاعدة : 
تعد قاعدة اليقين لا يزول بالشك من أصول الشريعة الإسلامية وتكاد المسائل المتفرعة عنها تبلغ ثلاثة أضعاف الفقه ، وفي هذا يقول النووي " وهذه قاعدة مطردة لا يخرج عنها إلا مسائل يسيرة لأدلة خاصة في تحقيقها وبعضها إذا حقق كان داخلا فيها " كما يتمثل فيها اليسر والرأفة ، إذا خرج من تقرير اليقين باعتباره أصلا معتبرا ، وإزالة الشك الذي كثيرا ما ينشأ عن الوسواس ولذا يتجلى فيها الرفق والتخفيف على العباد . 

4/1/3 : فروع القاعدة : 
للقاعده فروع عديده ابرزها القواعد الاتيه :

4/1/3/1قاعدة " لا ينسب لساكت قول "
ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة إلي بيان بيان فإذا وجهت التهمة لشخص وسكت عنها فإن سكوته هذا لا تنبني عليه الأحكام التي تنبني على النطق ، بالرغم من أن السكوت في المواضع التي تمس الحاجة فيها إلي البيان بيان إلا إذا صاحبته قرينة لأن الساكت مع القرينة كالناطق حيث أن القرينة دليل مناهضة مبدأ البراءة . 


4/1/3/2 لا عبرة بالتوهم 
وتعني القاعدة أنه لا اعتداد ولا اعتبار بالتوهم – وهو الاحتمال البعيد الحصول – في إثبات الأحكام الشرعية ، لأننا إذا لم نبني الأحكام الشرعية على الشك ، فعدم بنائها على الوهم من باب أولى لأن الوهم أدنى درجة من الشك . 

4/1/3/3 لا حجة في الاحتمال الناشئ من غير دليل : 
ومفهوم القاعدة أن الاحتمال الناشئ من غير برهان مشكوك فيه ، فلا يرفع عدم الاحتمال الذي هو اليقين ، لأن اليقين لا يزول إلا بيقين مثله في درجته أو في درجة أقوى منه. 

4/2 الأساس القانوني لأصل البراءة : 
تعد قرينة البراءة من الأحكام الأساسية لمبدأ الشرعية وتأتي من بعد شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات وذلك أن تطبيق قاعدة لا جريمة ولا عقاب إلا بنص قانوني – يفترض حتما قاعدة اخرى هي قاعدة البراءة في المتهم حتى يثبت جرمه وفقا للقانون . 
وحقيقة الأمر أن حماية الحقوق والحريات التي كفلها الدستور (24) لكل مواطن تفترض براءته إلي أن تثبت إدانته في محاكمة منصفة وإذا كانت شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات ، فإنها استنتاج من إباحة الأشياء ، فيجب النظر إلي الإنسان بوصفه بريئا . 
ولا تنتفي هذه البراءة إلا عندما يخرج الإنسان من دائرة البراءة إلي دائرة التجريم وهو ما لا يمكن تقريره إلا بمقتضى حكم قضائي وفقا للدستور (25) 
فهذا الحكم هو الذي يقرر إدانة المتهم فيكتشف ارتكابه الجريمة ، وبمعنى آخر الاعتماد على الحكم القضائي وحده يدحض أصل البراءة حيث أن القضاء هو الحارس الطبيعي للحرية فيملك بناء على هذا الأصل تحديد المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه بالنسبة إلي الحقوق والحريات فيكون الانتقاص من هذه الحقوق والحريات هو الجزاء الجنائي المترتب على إدانته بالجريمة التي ارتكبها . 
ولهذا لا بد من القول أن أصل البراءة هو أحد الدعائم الأساسية التي لا تقوم المحاكمة المنصفة بدونها ويعتبر حكما لإدارة العدالة الجنائية إدارة فعالة . 
وعليه فإنه إن كانت المصلحة العامة في إدانة المجرمين ومعاقبتهم ، فإن هذه المصلحة تتعارض أيضا مع الاعتداء على حريات الأبرياء والدفاع عن هذه الحريات في مجال إثبات الإدانة على وجه قطعي لا يعتبر قيدا على المصلحة العامة ، لأن المصلحة المحمية هنا هي الحرية الشخصية وهي مصلحة تهم المجتمع بأسره ولا تقل أهمية عن المصلحة العامة في معاقبة المجرمين وبالتالي لا بد من تحقيق موازنة بين الاعتبارين بحيث لا يفلت مجرم من العقاب ولا أن يدان برئ في آن واحد .

5/	التطور التاريخي للمبدأ : 
5/1	في القانون الوضعي : 
كانت المجتمعات البدائية قبل ظهور الدولة في مفهومها السياسي المتواضع عليه حاليا ، تخضع لتأثيرات العقائد الدينية غير السماوية (26) وهي بالتالي لم تكن تعرف المبدأ مبررة ذلك بأن المجرم ما هو إلا إنسان مسكون بالشياطين وبالتالي لا بد من تطهيره منها من خلال التعذيب والإيلام بقصد انتزاع الاعتراف منه . 
وفي فترة لاحقة عرف المبدأ بصورته الراهنة ، على أن قوانين الإجراءات الجنائية الوضعية لم تتبع في تطورها خطا واضحا مستمرا . فقد تأثر موقفها إلي حد كبير بطبيعة النظام الإجرائي الذي تعتنقه ما بين النظام الاتهامي والنظام الآخذ بقرينة البراءة . وهو ما يتوقف على نظامها القانوني للحريات العامة . 
ففي القرن السابع عشر ظهر هذا المبدأ في كتابات فلاسفة تلك الفترة وبصفة خاصة أفكار مونتسكيو وبيكاريا . 
ففي كتابه المشهور روح القوانين استطاع مونتسكيو أن يسجل الملاحظة التالية " إنه عندما تكون براءة المواطنين غير مكفولة فإن حرياتهم أيضا تكون غير مكفولة " . أما بالنسبة لبيكاريا فقد ذكر في كتابه الجرائم والعقوبات والذي تضمن أفكارا بناءة وهامة والتي وجدت تأييدا من بعض الفلاسفة الفرنسيين مثل فولتير ، فقد اقترح " على كل مجتمع متمدين أن يقيم قرينة قانونية للبراءة في صالح كل متهم أيا كانت الأدلة المقدمة ضده ، كما يرى أن هذه القرينة يجب أن يستفيد منها المتهم طيلة كل إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة ، بل وحتى صيرورة الحكم الصادر بالإدانة نهائيا مبررا ذلك بقوله بأن كل إنسان لا يمكن اعتباره مذنبا قبل حكم القاضي ، والمجتمع لا يستطيع أن يخلع عنه الحماية العامة إلا بعد أن يتم إثبات مخالفته للشروط التي أعطت له هذه الحماية (27) . 
وانتقد بيكاريا بشدة استعمال التعذيب عند التحقيق مع المتهم قائلا أن من نتائجة الشاذة أن يكون المجرم في وضع أحسن حالا من البريء لأن الثاني قد يعترف بالجريمة تحت وطأة التعذيب فتقرر إدانته ، أما الأول فإنه قد يختار بين ألم التعذيب وألم العقوبة التي يستحقها فيختار الألم الأول لأنه أخف لديه من ألم العقاب فيصمم على الإنكار وينجو من العقوبة (28) . 

5/2 في الشريعة الإسلامية : 
ظهر هذا المبدأ مع ظهور البعثة النبوية في القرن السادس الميلادي حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " البينة على المدعي …(29) . من هنا يتضح أن الشرعية الإسلامية قد تقدمت على الفقه الوضعي في هذا الصدد بما يقارب العشرة قرون وهذا يكفي . 

5/3 في المواثيق الدولية : 
جاء في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لسنة 1948 بأن كل شخص متهم بجريمة يعتبر بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته قانونا بمحاكمة علنية تؤمن له فيها الضمانات للدفاع عنه (30) . 
أكد هذا المبدأ العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية والذي أقرته الأمم المتحدة سنة 1966م حيث ورد النص حرفيا كما جاء في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان (31) . كما تبنت الاتفاقية الدولية التي عقدت على مستوى القارات والتي تهدف إلي حماية حقوق الإنسان والتي من أبرزها الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية الموقعة في نوفمبر 1950م بروما (32) مشروع حقوق الإنسان والشعب في الوطن العربي الذي وضعه مؤتمر الخبراء العرب الذي انعقد في المعهد الدولي للدراسات العليا في العلوم الجنائية في إيطاليا 1985م نص على أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته بحكم قضائي صادر من محكمة مختصة . 
وتعتبر فرنسا من الدول الرائدة في هذا المجال ، حيث كان هذا المبدأ من نتائج الثورة سنة 1789 حيث عبرت عنه المادة التاسعة من إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمواطن الصادر سنة 1789 والتي تنص على أن " كل إنسان تفترض براءته حتى تثبت إدانته وإذا تقرر أنه لا مفر من القبض عليه فإن كل عنف – تنفيذ هذا القبض – لا تتطلب الضرورة من أجل التأكد من شخصيته يجب أن يعاقبه القانون بقسوة " .


5/4 الدساتير السودانية : 
صاغت الدساتير السودانية على تعددها هذا المبدأ ومنها دستور 1973 الملغي في المادة (69) منه على " أي شخص يلقى القبض عليه متهما في جريمة ما يجب أن لا تفترض إدانته ولا يجب أن يطلب منه الدليل على براءة نفسه بل المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته دونما شك معقول .
وفي نفس المنحى سار دستور السودان لسنة 1986 ودستور 1998 حيث أورد في المادة (33) بعنوان حق البراءة والدفاع على أن " لا يجرم أحد ولا يعاقب على فعل إلا وفق قانون سابق يجرم الفعل ويعاقب عليه . والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته قضاء وله الحق في محاكمة عادلة وناجزه وفي الدفاع عن نفسه واختيار من يمثله . 

5/5 : موقف قانون الإجراءات السوداني من المبدأ : 
إذا كان مبدأ البراءة الأصلية يمثل أحد المبادئ العامة التي يجب أن تسيطر وتهيمن على التشريعات الخاصة بالإجراءات الجنائية فيكفي أن تكون هذه المبادئ منصوصا عليها صراحة في القانون . وفي هذا الصدد فقد نصت المادة 4/ج من القانون على المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته وله الحق في أن يكون التحري معه ومحاكمته بوجه عادل وناجز . أما الفقرة (د) من نفس المادة وفي ذات القانون على حظر الاعتداء على نفس المتهم وحاله ولا يجبر على تقديم دليل ضد نفسه ولا توجه إلي اليمين إلا في الجرائم غير الحدية التي يتعلق بها حق خاص . 
ونصت الفقرة (د) من المادة على مراعاة الرفق واليسر في إجراءات التحري والاستدعاء ولا يلجأ لممارسة سلطات الضبط إلا إذا كانت لازمة وضرورية . 
وعلى ذلك فإن القانون قد تضمن بعض الأحكام الموضوعية والشكلية التي لا يمكن تفسيرها إلا بالتسليم المسبق بالمبدأ بالمشرع . 
فبالنسبة للشكل فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يبرز بعض الاحتياطات في اختيار الألفاظ أو المصطلحات التي تعكس بصورة واضحة التبني الضمني من جانب المشرع للمبدأ الذي يتطلب أن كل من اتهم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية أو ساهم في ارتكابها يجب أن ينظر إليه ويعامل كإنسان برئ طالما أن إدانته لم تثبت بعد بحكم قضائي نهائي .
أما بالنسبة للأحكام الموضوعية فهي أكثر دلالة على التكريس والتبني الصريح للمبدأ وتتمثل هذه الأحكام في النص صراحة على غالبية نتائج المبدأ كما سلف القول . 
وقد تناول قانون الإثبات بعض القواعد الأصولية المرتبطة بالإثبات في نص المادة (5) من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1993م وهي .. تستصحب المحكمة عند نظر الدعاوى القواعد الأصولية الآتية نأخذ منها أ/	الأصل في المعاملات براءة الذمة والبينة على من يدعي خلاف ذلك 
ب/	الأصل براءة المتهم حتى تثبت إدانته دون شك معقول . 
ج/ 0000000000000000

6/	مظاهر المبدأ : 
يتمثل مبدأ البراءة في عدة مظاهر تمثل الإطار العام الذي يصونه ويؤكده وأبرز هذه المظاهر 
6/1 كفالة حق الدفاع : 
إن ولاية القاضي مقصدها إيصال الحقوق لأصحابها ، فيتعين عليه أن يفسح صدره للدفاع لكل من الخصوم – حيث أن حق الدفاع حق أصيل ينشأ منذ اللحظة التي يواجه فيها الشخص بالاتهام . 
ويعنى به تمكين الشخص من درأ الاتهام عن نفسه ، إما بإثبات فساد دليله أو بإقامة الدليل على نقيضه وهو البراءة . والاتهام بطبيعته يقتضي الدفاع ، فهو ضرورة منطقية إعمالا لمبدأ التسوية بين الخصوم . ويشترط أن يكون المتهم قادرا للدفاع عن نفسه ، فإن كان عاجزا لم تصح إدانته لأن العجز عن الدفاع كالحرمان منه (33) وهنا لا بد من إقامة وكيل للدفاع عنه بأجر تدفعه الدولة إذا كانت التهمة خطيرة والمتهم عاجز عن اتخاذ وكيل للدفاع عنه من غير إلزام . 
وقد حكمت المحكمة بأن حق المتهم في الاستعانة بمحام مكفول بالدستور والقانون ولكن ليس هناك ما يعني أن الدولة ملزمة بتعيين محام للمتهم في كل قضية خطيرة إذ أن على المحكمة (34) وقف الإجراءات إلي أجل غير مسمى لمجرد إعلان المتهم رغبته في الاستعانة بمحام . وأضافت المحكمة إنه من حق المتهم أن يحدد اسم المحامي الذي يتولى الدفاع عنه ، وعلى المحكمة قبول ذلك المحامي والسماح له بالمرافعه إذا ثبت أن المتهم معسر وطلب صراحة أن تعين الدولة من يدافع عنه واقتنع النائب العام بطلبه . فإن الدولة تتحمل كل أو جزء من نفقات ذلك المحامي ، حيث أنه يقع على المحاكم السودانية واجب تقليدي راسخ بخلاف الواجب القضائي المعروف يفرض عليها تمثيل الدفاع عن المتهمين والتفتيش عن النقاط ووجهات النظر التي تفيدهم ومباشرة استجواب الشهود عنهم .وقد قررت المحكمة في قضية أخرى أن مسألة تعيين محامي للمتهم بوساطة النائب العام إنما يكون بناء على طلب المتهم ولا تقوم المحكمة بهذه المهمة من تلقاء نفسها (35) . 
ولذلك تبطل إجراءات المحاكمة إذا حرم المتهم من حقه في الاستعانة بمحام باعتباره حقا دستوريا (36) بل ويمنح المتهم فرصة لتعيين محام آخر إن تخلى عنه (37)

6/2 اتخاذ مترجم : 
مما ييسر الدفاع للإنسان بحق الدفاع ما أجاز الفقه الإسلامي والقانون في أن يتخذ المتهم مترجما إذا كان أحد الخصوم لا يعرف لغة المحكمة . حيث رأى الأحناف والمالكية أن الترجمة خبر لا يتطلب عددا كالشهادة وإن المترجم مخبر فتقبل ترجمة الواحد إذا كان عدلا . لذلك جازت للأعمى وإن لم تقبل شهادته فلا يشترط فيها ما يشترط في الشهادة (38) 

: 6/3 كفالة الطعن في الأحكام
سبق وأن ذكرنا بأن المتهم يمكن أن يتعرض لخطر إدانته بينما هو في واقع الحال برئ لاحتمال ارتكاب الجهات القضائية وشبه القضائية بعض الأخطاء وتلافيا لذلك واستصحابا لمبدأ البراءة الأصلية فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد كفل الحق في الطعن في الأحكام التي قد تصدر من الجهات التي تتحرى في التهمة الموجهة ضد المتهم وما يكمل ضمان حق الدفاع وصحة الأحكام وضمان صحة القضاء أنه يجب الرجوع إلي الحق كلما تبين ، فإن الحق قديم ، وقد أخذ الفقه الإسلامي والقانون بأن الحكم الخطأ يستوجب الإلغاء بما يتفق مع القانون . وهذا الإلغاء يجوز للقاضي نفسه الذي أصدر الحكم عندما يتبين وجه الخطأ – كما في الأخطاء المادية والرقمية والحسابية – كما يجوز لغيره من القضاة الأعلى درجة وهذه الدرجات المحددة للطعن يقصدمنها تقويم الاعوجاج القانوني في الحكم المطعون فيه ، وتوحيد فهم القضاة للقانون وهو طريق له إجراءات معينة ويتقيد بمواعيد محددة ، وهذه الطرق هي : 



6/3/1 : الطعن بالاستئناف : 
نصت المادة 21/2 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على أن يستأنف قرار وكيل النيابة المقرر بالقبض المقيد للحرية لرئيس وكيل النيابة المباشر وفقا لنص المادة 179/ب باعتبار أنها من التدابير القضائية التي يجوز استئنافها طالما أنها مقيدة لحرية المستأنف المتهم في نفسه أو ماله . وبالتالي يكون للمتهم الحق في الطعن ضد الأحكام القاضية بالقبض والوضع في الحراسة القضائية باعتباره من الأمور المقيدة للحرية . 
وبذلك يكون قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد كفل موضوعيا الحق في الطعن سواء كان ذلك في مرحلة التحري والتحقيق الأولي أمام النيابة أو كان في مرحلة المحاكمة (39) . 
وقد حكمت المحكمة بأن السلطات الاستئنافية لا تقوم عادة بإصدار أحكام جديدة ولكن تكتفي بتأييد الأحكام الابتدائية أو إلغائها أو تخفيفها أو إعادة الأوراق لمحكمة الموضوع لإصدار الحكم الذي تراه السلطة الاستئنافية مناسبا (40) وبالتالي إذا رأت السلطة الاستئنافية أن تزيد العقوبة على المتهم أو تغيرها بما يعود على المتهم بالضرر فإنه يجب عليها أن تعيد القضية للمحكمة مرة أخرى لإعادة النظر في قرارها (41) .

6/3/2 سلطة الفحص : 
كما يجوز للمحكمة العليا أو محكمة الاستئناف من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على التماس أن تطلب وتفحص محضر أي دعوى جنائية صدر فيها تدبير قضائي أمام أي محكمة في دائرة اختصاصها وذلك بغرض التأكد من سلامة الإجراءات وتحقيق العدالة وأن تأمر بما تراه مناسبا (42) .
وتبدأ سلطة الفحص من تاريخ صدور الحكم المراد فحصه (43) وليس على المحكمة أن تفحص الدعوى بغرض تأكيد مبدأ البراءة الأصلية وبث أسباب التخفيف عن المتهم وللتأكد من سلامة الإجراءات المتبعة بهدف تحقيق العدالة وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قررت الدائرة الدستورية بالمحكمة العليا في قضية أسماء محمود وآخر أن إضافة تهمة جديدة تعتبر إضافة جديدة لم يتم توجيهها في مرحلة المحاكمة هو اشتطاط من قبل محكمة الاستئناف لا يكون قد وقف عند إغفال التقاليد القضائية في السودان وإنما يكون قد امتد إلي مخالفة النصوص الصريحة للقانون الإجرائي الجنائي لسنة 1983 . 
والجدير بالذكر أن إجراءات الفحص لا تعتمد إطلاق على ما قدمه طالب الفحص من أسباب ، وإنما هي حق مطلق للمحكمة لفحص ما جاء في المحضر فإذا تبين لها أن الإدانة كانت خاطئة وباطلة فلا مجال للاعتماد على طلب الفحص حتى ولو تجاهل ذكر الإدانة بل يستوجب أن يتم التصحيح كحق أصيل للمحكمة المختصة (44) . 
إن سلطة المحكمة العليا أو السلطة الاستثنائية في فحص الإجراءات غير قاصرة فقط على حالة الأحكام النهائية بل تشمل الأحكام النهائية والأوامر والقرارات التي تصدرها المحكمة الأدنى في مرحلة ما قبل المحاكمة وتلك التي تصدر قبل صدور الحكم النهائي كالتي تصدر في مرحلة التحري في يومية التحري وكالتي تصدر أثناء المحاكمة في محضر المحاكمة (45) . 

6/3/3 النقض : 
هو طريق من طرق الطعن في الأحكام النهائية ويستهدف إعادة النظر في الحكم للتحقيق في مطابقته للقانون سواء من حيث القواعد الموضوعية التي طبقتها أو من حيث إجراءات نشوئه أو الإجراءات التي استند عليها . وتتحقق المحكمة العليا في أن الحكم المطعون فيما إذا كان مبنيا على مخالفة للقانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تفسيره (46) . 
ولا يهدف الطعن بالنقض إلي إعادة عرض الدعوى أمام القضاء ، وإنما الهدف هو تقدير مدى اتفاقه مع القانون ، ومناقشة صحة التكييف القانوني ، ولذلك لا تختص المحكمة العليا بالوقائع ولا يقبل جدل موضوعي أمامها (47) . 
والعلة من النقض هي أن تمارس المحكمة العليا من الإشراف على تطبيق القانون وتفسيره ليؤدي ذلك إلي توحيد المبادئ القانونية التي تطبقها المحاكم . 
6/4 حق نفي التهمة : 
مفهوم هذا الحق يعني أن من حق المتهم تقديم ما لديه من أدلة لنفي الواقعة التي يدعيها خصمه ، مع مراعاة الشروط التي يفرضها القانون لذلك . وهذا الحق من الأمور الثابتة بداهة ، إذ كيف تقرر الإدانة على المتهم إذا لم يمنع الحق في نفيها . ففاعلية الإدانة تستند على وجود أدلة وبينات تؤكد الإدانة وتنفي براءة المتهم مع فشله في مناهضتها (48) وبمقتضى هذا الحق يكون للمتهم الحقوق الآتية : 
أ/	مناقشة الدليل المقدم من خصمه وتفنيده . 
ب/	على القاضي أن لا يأخذ بدليل دون أن يعرضه على من يحتج به عليه وأن يمكنه من أخذ رأيه عليه . 
ج/	السماح له بتقديم الأدلة التي تعزز براءته وتعضدها 
د/	يعفى من عبء إثبات براءته 
كما أوردت أحكام القضاء العديد من الحصانات التي تهدف إلي كفالة حق المتهم في الحصول على محاكمة عادلة أبرزها توافر تهمة مبدئية (49) 
وفقا لذلك لا تعتبر أي قضية صالحة للمحاكمة إلا إذا هناك تهمة مبدئية ضد المتهم ، ولكن التهمة المبدئية في ذات الوقت لا تعني إثبات كل أركان الجريمة إذ أن هناك بعض الأركان التي يمكن إثباتها بالبينة الظرفية التي قد تشمل فشل المتهم في تقديم تفسير معقول لتصرفاته . 
كما تجب معاملة المقبوض عليه بما يحفظ كرامته ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا . لذلك فقد حكم بأن تقييد المقبوض عليه على سرير لمنعه من الهرب ينطوي على سوء المعاملة ويمتهن كرامته (50) . 
ولا بد من إجراء تحقيق قضائي مع المتهم تراعى فيه كل الضمانات المنصوص عليها في القوانين الإجرائية (51) وعليه فإذا ظهر من محضر المحاكمة أنه لم يتم تحقيق قضائي أو تم واختفت أوراق التحقيق ، فإن المحاكمة تصبح باطلة ويتحتم إلغاؤها والأمر بالسير بالقضية من جديد بداية بالتحقيق القضائي (52) .ويجب أن يهدف التحقيق القضائي إلي تحصيل العدالة وبالتالي يفترض على الإتهام أن يعرض كل ما في حوزته من بينات سواء أكانت لصالح الاتهام أو الدفاع (53) ليس هذا فحسب بل يجب على المحكمة أن ترجح رؤية المتهم عندما تكون الرواية الوحيدة ما دامت لم ترد بينات تتعارض مع ما أدلي به من تفاصيل وما دامت تلك الأقوال متناسقة وتتفق مع منطق الأشياء (54) . 
فالأمر الأساسي هنا أنه تجب مراعاة أن لا يضار المتهم في دفاعه عن نفسه ، وبمعنى أن لا يكون للأخطاء الإجرائية التي ترتكب في حق المتهم تأثير محسوس ويتأثر بها دفاع المتهم (55) . 
من أمثلة تضرر المتهم في دفاعه فقد قررت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد آدم إسماعيل أنه وبعد أن تقرر المحكمة إدانة المتهم يسأل عن شهود الأخلاق وتدون إجابته وأقوالهم واعتبرت المحكمة أن إغفال السؤال في هذا الصدد يعتبر عيبا في الإجراءات يضر بدفاع المتهم لأن في إصدار العقوبة ضده دون سماع شهود أخلاق المحكوم وظروفه الخاصة يعد انتهاكا لحقوقه مما يستوجب إعادة الإجراءات (56) 
وفي ذات السياق قررت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد عوض الله عبد الرحمن وآخر أن عدم تدوين إن كان الإعتراف كان عن طواعية وبمحض إرادة المتهم عيب إجرائي لا يعيب موضوعه (57) . 
كذلك من الضمانات الإجرائية التي حرصت أحكام القضاء على التأكيد عليها ضرورة مناقشة الاتهام كما ورد في صحيفة الاتهام حتى تخلص إلي قرار الإدانة الملائم موضحة أسباب عدولها – إن عدلت – عما قام عليه الاتهام وجرت وفقا له المحاكمة (58) . 

6/5 عدم توجيه اليمين للمتهم : 
استقر العمل في السودان تشريعا وفقها على توجيه اليمين للمتهم فقد نصت على ذلك المادة 218/4 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1925 و1974 وذلك لتأثر السودان حينها بالمشرع الإنجليزي الذي يجيز ذلك استنادا على قانون الإثبات لسنة 1898م . 
ولكن وبعد صدور قانون 1983 للإجراءات الجنائية ففي المادة 200 منه فقد نص على أن يمنح المتهم الفرصة الكاملة لتقديم دفاعه ويوجه إلي اليمين ما لم ينكل عنه ، غير أنه لا يجوز للخصم استجوابه فإذا نكل المتهم عن اليمين يجوز الحكم عليه بناء على نكوله . 
وقد قررت المحكمة بأنه في حالة انعدام الدليل في جرائم الحدود والقصاص وطلب الاتهام أن يحلف المتهم اليمين فإنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر المتهم بحلف اليمين باعتبار أن اليمين هي البديل عن الدليل ولكن يجب توقيع عقوبة تعزيرية عند تقرير إدانة المتهم (59) . 
علي أنه يجب عدم توجيه اليمين إلا إذا كانت هناك بينة مقدمة في الإثبات على صحة الاتهام (60) 
وحسنا فعل المشرع عندما حظر توجيه اليمين للمتهم باعتبار أن ذلك يناقض قرينة البراءة حيث أننا نكون بصدد وضع حرج في حالة ما رفض المتهم أداء اليمين . فإذا حكمت المحكمة بناء على نكوله تكون قد أجبرته على أن يدين نفسه وفي هذا خروج على مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية . أكدت المحكمة العليا هذا المذهب في حكومة السودان ضد عبد العزيز إسماعيل والتي قررت أنه لا تجوز الإدانة لمجرد النكول عن الحلف (61) . 

6/6 حصر وسائل الإثبات : 
من ضمن مظاهر قرينة البراءة أن المشرع قد حدد وسائل الإثبات تحديدا على سبيل الحصر بحيث لا يحق لأي كان أن يستعين بأي وسيلة إثبات طالما أنها غير منصوص عليها في قانون الإثبات وبالتالي لا يحق للخصم أن يصطنع لنفسه دليلا ضد خصمه وإلا تعرض كثيرا من الناس إلي الادعاءات الباطلة طالما أنها تقوم على أدلة اصطنعوها بأنفسهم . وفي الحديث الشريف " لو يعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى أناس دماء رجال وأموالهم … " لذا وخروجا من ذلك فقد حدد القانون أدلة الإثبات مما يتحتم على الخصوم وخاصة الاتهام عدم اللجوء إلي خلافها مهما كان الأمر . 
وعليه فإن المحكمة لا تأخذ بالأدلة الإثباتية غير المنصوص عليها قانونا وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قضت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد بدر الدين عباس أبو نورة (62) على أنه لما كان قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م قد ورد على سبيل الحصر طرق الإثبات الجائزة قانونا في نص المادة 18 منه وجاء خلوا من النص على القسامة كطريق من طرق الإثبات في المسائل الجنائية في القانون السوداني إذ لا اجتهاد في مورد النص . 
قانون الإثبات لسنة 1993م جاء خاليا من نص مقابل لنص المادة 18 من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م ولكن ولما كان القانون قد تناول طرق الإثبات وهي الإقرار والمستندات والشهادة والقرائن والأدلة المادية وخلافها فإنه يكون قد حصر وسائل الإثبات بما هو وارد فيه من نصوص مما يعد حفاظا على مبدأ الشرعية . 

6/7 :إطلاق سراح المتهم أثناء التحريات : 
تصاحب قرينة البراءة المتهم بعد إلقاء القبض عليه وبالتالي يمكن إطلاق سراحه – مؤقتا – طالما أن بقاؤه في الحراسة القضائية لا يفيد قضية الإتهام ، حيث أن البقاء في الحراسة القانونية هو إجراء استثنائي محض هدفه أخذ أقوال المقبوض عليه واستيفاء بعض الإجراءات بغرض إكمال التحريات . 
فالإفراج عن المتهم بالضمانة يعني رفع قيد وضع المتهم بالحبس أثناء التحري بناء على تعهد من المتهم تحت كفالة شخص أو شخصين أو بإيداع مبالغ ماليه محدده حسب ظروف كل دعوي بالحضور أمام المحكمة – أو أمام جهة التحري – في زمان ومكان معينين ، ومقتضى التعهد هو الامتناع عن كل عمل يؤدي إلي الإخلال بواجب الحضور أمام المحكمة ، ويدخل في ذلك مغادرة حدود اختصاص المحكمة في ظروف لا تسمح للمتهم بتنفيذ تعهده (63) 
فمسألة إطلاق سراح المتهم أثناء التحقيق هي عبارة عن موازنة تجري بين الأدلة المقدمة في مرحلة الاتهام بمعيار يتنبأ بمستقبل الإجراءات عند اكتمالها ولكنه في ذات الوقت يقصر عن أعمال المعايير الدقيقة في موازنة الأدلة بغرض تقرير الإدانة أو البراءة (64).
وتتراوح أنواع الضمان بين التعهد الشخصي الذي يقدم من المقبوض عليه فضلا عن دفع نقدي إن اقتضى الحال أو الإيداع مع التعهد أو الكفالة . 
وما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن سلطة إطلاق المتهم بالضمان مقيد بإمكانية حضور أو إحضار المتهم متى ما طلب منه ذلك . فعلى المحكمة – أو السلطة المختصة – أن لا توافق على كفالة الشخص المسافر لخارج القطر – ولو في حالة المرض – إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى كحالة العلاج العاجل بالخارج والذي يقرر القومسيون الطبي ضرورته (65)
كما أنه لا يجوز الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان في بعض الجرائم الخطيرة التي عقوبتها الإعدام أو القطع حدا ، ولرئيس الجهاز القضائي بالمنطقة المعنية اتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا إن امتد الحبس لستة أشهر (66). 
وقد شرح الفقه عبارة – ما يراه مناسبا – بقوله بأنها سرعة الفصل في الدعوى الجنائية وفقا للبينات المتوفرة أو حسب الإجراءات التي وصلت إليها المحكمة ولكنها لا تشمل الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان 
وفي جرائم القصاص يجوز الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان في جرائم القصاص بشروط معينة هي تتمثل في أن لا يشكل الإفراج عنه خطرا عليه في حياته وأن لا يخل بالأمن والطمأنينة العامة فضلا عن ضرورة موافقة أولياء المقتول سواء بشروط أو بدون شروط (67)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

4/	أساس قرينة البراءة : 
4/ 1/	الأساس الشرعي لقرينة البراءة : 
إن حقوق الإنسان في الفقه الإسلامي عبارة عن فروض وواجبات شرعية فرضها الله تعالي . وبالتالي فليس لبشر أيا كان أن يعطلها أو يعتدي عليها ، ولها حصانة ذاتية لا تسقط بإرادة الفرد تنازلا عنها ، ولا بإرادة المجتمع ممثلا فيما يقيمه من مؤسسات أيا كانت طبيعتها أو سلطتها (15) . 
فهي ليست منحة من حاكم وهي بهذا الوضع حقوق أبدية لا تقبل حذفا ولا تعديلا ولا نسخا ولا تعطيلا ، باعتبار أنها ضرورات فطرية للإنسان من حيث هو إنسان ، والإسلام دين الفطرة ، فمن الطبيعي أن يكون الكافل لتحقيقها . فقد بلغ الإسلام في الإيمان بالإنسان وفي تقديس حقوقه إلي الحد الذي تجاوز بها مرتبة الحقوق عندما اعتبرها ضرورات ، ومن ثم أدخلها في إطار الواجبات وبالتالي فالحفاظ عليها ليس مجرد حق للإنسان بل واجب عليه يأثم بالتفريط فيه (16) . 
ففي الحديث الشريف ( … والله لحرمة المؤمن أعظم عند الله من حرمة بيته المحرم ) متفق عليه ، وفي حجة الوداع قال عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ( أيها الناس إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم حرام عليكم (17) . 
وفي هذا الإطار جاءت قاعدة البراءة الأصلية والتي تقرر أن الأصل في الإنسان براءة ذمته وعلى القاضي إعمالها فيما يطرح عليه من خصومات ودعاوى ، وذلك لقوله ( البينة على من يدعي )0 ولزوم اشتراط اليقين في الإثبات الجنائي مستمد من القاعدة الفقهية اليقين لا يزول بالشك ، فمن أدلة الفقه أن لا يرفع شك بيقين . ومما ينبني على هذه القاعدة أن المدعى عليه في باب الدعاوى لا يطالب بحجة على براءة ذمته بل القول في الإنكار بيمينه (18) . وفي الحديث الشريف ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات ما استطعتم ولأن يخطئ الإمام في العفو خير له من أن يخطئ في العقوبة (19) . ويقول الماوردي " إن للجرائم عند التهمة حال استبراء تقتضيه السياسة الدينية لها وعند ثبوتها وصحتها حال استيفاء توجيه الأحكام الشرعية (20) . 
فإذا صادق القاضي على التهمة وأكدها بالبينات الشرعية فإن حالة المتهم تنقلب إلي مجرم ، وتكون العدالة قد أخذت مجراها ولا يستطيع أحد أن يدعي ظلما أو قهرا أو اعتداء وقع عليه لأنه قد استوفى حقه الشرعي في الاعتراض على الحكم . 

4/1/1 معنى القاعدة : 
اليقين في الاصطلاح الأصولي هو الاعتقاد الجازم المطابق للواقع الثابت وجودا (21) حيث أن البراءة متيقنة وأن الاتهام هو الشك وهو الأمر العارض غير المستقر حيث هو في مقام الظن وغلبته والشك في المصطلح الفقهي هو اعتدال النقضين عند الإنسان وتساويهما (22) . فهو اذا تردد الذهن بين أمرين على حد سواء بحيث لا يميل القلب إلي أحدهما . وعليه يكون القاضي بصدد أمرين أحدهما متأكد من وجوده بحكم الفطرة والجبلة الإنسانية – البراءة – والأمر الآخر متردد فيه وتتساوى فروض وجوده بفروض عدمه – الاتهام بالجرم – لذا فإن الأمر المتيقن ثبوته لا يرتفع إلا بدليل قاطع ولا يحكم بزواله لمجرد الشك لأن الشك اضعف من اليقين فلا يعارضه ثبوتا وعدما (23) 

4/1/2 أهمية القاعدة : 
تعد قاعدة اليقين لا يزول بالشك من أصول الشريعة الإسلامية وتكاد المسائل المتفرعة عنها تبلغ ثلاثة أضعاف الفقه ، وفي هذا يقول النووي " وهذه قاعدة مطردة لا يخرج عنها إلا مسائل يسيرة لأدلة خاصة في تحقيقها وبعضها إذا حقق كان داخلا فيها " كما يتمثل فيها اليسر والرأفة ، إذا خرج من تقرير اليقين باعتباره أصلا معتبرا ، وإزالة الشك الذي كثيرا ما ينشأ عن الوسواس ولذا يتجلى فيها الرفق والتخفيف على العباد . 

4/1/3 : فروع القاعدة : 
للقاعده فروع عديده ابرزها القواعد الاتيه :

4/1/3/1قاعدة " لا ينسب لساكت قول "
ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة إلي بيان بيان فإذا وجهت التهمة لشخص وسكت عنها فإن سكوته هذا لا تنبني عليه الأحكام التي تنبني على النطق ، بالرغم من أن السكوت في المواضع التي تمس الحاجة فيها إلي البيان بيان إلا إذا صاحبته قرينة لأن الساكت مع القرينة كالناطق حيث أن القرينة دليل مناهضة مبدأ البراءة . 


4/1/3/2 لا عبرة بالتوهم 
وتعني القاعدة أنه لا اعتداد ولا اعتبار بالتوهم – وهو الاحتمال البعيد الحصول – في إثبات الأحكام الشرعية ، لأننا إذا لم نبني الأحكام الشرعية على الشك ، فعدم بنائها على الوهم من باب أولى لأن الوهم أدنى درجة من الشك . 

4/1/3/3 لا حجة في الاحتمال الناشئ من غير دليل : 
ومفهوم القاعدة أن الاحتمال الناشئ من غير برهان مشكوك فيه ، فلا يرفع عدم الاحتمال الذي هو اليقين ، لأن اليقين لا يزول إلا بيقين مثله في درجته أو في درجة أقوى منه. 

4/2 الأساس القانوني لأصل البراءة : 
تعد قرينة البراءة من الأحكام الأساسية لمبدأ الشرعية وتأتي من بعد شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات وذلك أن تطبيق قاعدة لا جريمة ولا عقاب إلا بنص قانوني – يفترض حتما قاعدة اخرى هي قاعدة البراءة في المتهم حتى يثبت جرمه وفقا للقانون . 
وحقيقة الأمر أن حماية الحقوق والحريات التي كفلها الدستور (24) لكل مواطن تفترض براءته إلي أن تثبت إدانته في محاكمة منصفة وإذا كانت شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات ، فإنها استنتاج من إباحة الأشياء ، فيجب النظر إلي الإنسان بوصفه بريئا . 
ولا تنتفي هذه البراءة إلا عندما يخرج الإنسان من دائرة البراءة إلي دائرة التجريم وهو ما لا يمكن تقريره إلا بمقتضى حكم قضائي وفقا للدستور (25) 
فهذا الحكم هو الذي يقرر إدانة المتهم فيكتشف ارتكابه الجريمة ، وبمعنى آخر الاعتماد على الحكم القضائي وحده يدحض أصل البراءة حيث أن القضاء هو الحارس الطبيعي للحرية فيملك بناء على هذا الأصل تحديد المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه بالنسبة إلي الحقوق والحريات فيكون الانتقاص من هذه الحقوق والحريات هو الجزاء الجنائي المترتب على إدانته بالجريمة التي ارتكبها . 
ولهذا لا بد من القول أن أصل البراءة هو أحد الدعائم الأساسية التي لا تقوم المحاكمة المنصفة بدونها ويعتبر حكما لإدارة العدالة الجنائية إدارة فعالة . 
وعليه فإنه إن كانت المصلحة العامة في إدانة المجرمين ومعاقبتهم ، فإن هذه المصلحة تتعارض أيضا مع الاعتداء على حريات الأبرياء والدفاع عن هذه الحريات في مجال إثبات الإدانة على وجه قطعي لا يعتبر قيدا على المصلحة العامة ، لأن المصلحة المحمية هنا هي الحرية الشخصية وهي مصلحة تهم المجتمع بأسره ولا تقل أهمية عن المصلحة العامة في معاقبة المجرمين وبالتالي لا بد من تحقيق موازنة بين الاعتبارين بحيث لا يفلت مجرم من العقاب ولا أن يدان برئ في آن واحد .

5/	التطور التاريخي للمبدأ : 
5/1	في القانون الوضعي : 
كانت المجتمعات البدائية قبل ظهور الدولة في مفهومها السياسي المتواضع عليه حاليا ، تخضع لتأثيرات العقائد الدينية غير السماوية (26) وهي بالتالي لم تكن تعرف المبدأ مبررة ذلك بأن المجرم ما هو إلا إنسان مسكون بالشياطين وبالتالي لا بد من تطهيره منها من خلال التعذيب والإيلام بقصد انتزاع الاعتراف منه . 
وفي فترة لاحقة عرف المبدأ بصورته الراهنة ، على أن قوانين الإجراءات الجنائية الوضعية لم تتبع في تطورها خطا واضحا مستمرا . فقد تأثر موقفها إلي حد كبير بطبيعة النظام الإجرائي الذي تعتنقه ما بين النظام الاتهامي والنظام الآخذ بقرينة البراءة . وهو ما يتوقف على نظامها القانوني للحريات العامة . 
ففي القرن السابع عشر ظهر هذا المبدأ في كتابات فلاسفة تلك الفترة وبصفة خاصة أفكار مونتسكيو وبيكاريا . 
ففي كتابه المشهور روح القوانين استطاع مونتسكيو أن يسجل الملاحظة التالية " إنه عندما تكون براءة المواطنين غير مكفولة فإن حرياتهم أيضا تكون غير مكفولة " . أما بالنسبة لبيكاريا فقد ذكر في كتابه الجرائم والعقوبات والذي تضمن أفكارا بناءة وهامة والتي وجدت تأييدا من بعض الفلاسفة الفرنسيين مثل فولتير ، فقد اقترح " على كل مجتمع متمدين أن يقيم قرينة قانونية للبراءة في صالح كل متهم أيا كانت الأدلة المقدمة ضده ، كما يرى أن هذه القرينة يجب أن يستفيد منها المتهم طيلة كل إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة ، بل وحتى صيرورة الحكم الصادر بالإدانة نهائيا مبررا ذلك بقوله بأن كل إنسان لا يمكن اعتباره مذنبا قبل حكم القاضي ، والمجتمع لا يستطيع أن يخلع عنه الحماية العامة إلا بعد أن يتم إثبات مخالفته للشروط التي أعطت له هذه الحماية (27) . 
وانتقد بيكاريا بشدة استعمال التعذيب عند التحقيق مع المتهم قائلا أن من نتائجة الشاذة أن يكون المجرم في وضع أحسن حالا من البريء لأن الثاني قد يعترف بالجريمة تحت وطأة التعذيب فتقرر إدانته ، أما الأول فإنه قد يختار بين ألم التعذيب وألم العقوبة التي يستحقها فيختار الألم الأول لأنه أخف لديه من ألم العقاب فيصمم على الإنكار وينجو من العقوبة (28) . 

5/2 في الشريعة الإسلامية : 
ظهر هذا المبدأ مع ظهور البعثة النبوية في القرن السادس الميلادي حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " البينة على المدعي …(29) . من هنا يتضح أن الشرعية الإسلامية قد تقدمت على الفقه الوضعي في هذا الصدد بما يقارب العشرة قرون وهذا يكفي . 

5/3 في المواثيق الدولية : 
جاء في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لسنة 1948 بأن كل شخص متهم بجريمة يعتبر بريئا حتى تثبت إدانته قانونا بمحاكمة علنية تؤمن له فيها الضمانات للدفاع عنه (30) . 
أكد هذا المبدأ العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية والذي أقرته الأمم المتحدة سنة 1966م حيث ورد النص حرفيا كما جاء في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان (31) . كما تبنت الاتفاقية الدولية التي عقدت على مستوى القارات والتي تهدف إلي حماية حقوق الإنسان والتي من أبرزها الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية الموقعة في نوفمبر 1950م بروما (32) مشروع حقوق الإنسان والشعب في الوطن العربي الذي وضعه مؤتمر الخبراء العرب الذي انعقد في المعهد الدولي للدراسات العليا في العلوم الجنائية في إيطاليا 1985م نص على أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته بحكم قضائي صادر من محكمة مختصة . 
وتعتبر فرنسا من الدول الرائدة في هذا المجال ، حيث كان هذا المبدأ من نتائج الثورة سنة 1789 حيث عبرت عنه المادة التاسعة من إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمواطن الصادر سنة 1789 والتي تنص على أن " كل إنسان تفترض براءته حتى تثبت إدانته وإذا تقرر أنه لا مفر من القبض عليه فإن كل عنف – تنفيذ هذا القبض – لا تتطلب الضرورة من أجل التأكد من شخصيته يجب أن يعاقبه القانون بقسوة " .


5/4 الدساتير السودانية : 
صاغت الدساتير السودانية على تعددها هذا المبدأ ومنها دستور 1973 الملغي في المادة (69) منه على " أي شخص يلقى القبض عليه متهما في جريمة ما يجب أن لا تفترض إدانته ولا يجب أن يطلب منه الدليل على براءة نفسه بل المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته دونما شك معقول .
وفي نفس المنحى سار دستور السودان لسنة 1986 ودستور 1998 حيث أورد في المادة (33) بعنوان حق البراءة والدفاع على أن " لا يجرم أحد ولا يعاقب على فعل إلا وفق قانون سابق يجرم الفعل ويعاقب عليه . والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته قضاء وله الحق في محاكمة عادلة وناجزه وفي الدفاع عن نفسه واختيار من يمثله . 

5/5 : موقف قانون الإجراءات السوداني من المبدأ : 
إذا كان مبدأ البراءة الأصلية يمثل أحد المبادئ العامة التي يجب أن تسيطر وتهيمن على التشريعات الخاصة بالإجراءات الجنائية فيكفي أن تكون هذه المبادئ منصوصا عليها صراحة في القانون . وفي هذا الصدد فقد نصت المادة 4/ج من القانون على المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته وله الحق في أن يكون التحري معه ومحاكمته بوجه عادل وناجز . أما الفقرة (د) من نفس المادة وفي ذات القانون على حظر الاعتداء على نفس المتهم وحاله ولا يجبر على تقديم دليل ضد نفسه ولا توجه إلي اليمين إلا في الجرائم غير الحدية التي يتعلق بها حق خاص . 
ونصت الفقرة (د) من المادة على مراعاة الرفق واليسر في إجراءات التحري والاستدعاء ولا يلجأ لممارسة سلطات الضبط إلا إذا كانت لازمة وضرورية . 
وعلى ذلك فإن القانون قد تضمن بعض الأحكام الموضوعية والشكلية التي لا يمكن تفسيرها إلا بالتسليم المسبق بالمبدأ بالمشرع . 
فبالنسبة للشكل فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يبرز بعض الاحتياطات في اختيار الألفاظ أو المصطلحات التي تعكس بصورة واضحة التبني الضمني من جانب المشرع للمبدأ الذي يتطلب أن كل من اتهم بارتكاب جريمة جنائية أو ساهم في ارتكابها يجب أن ينظر إليه ويعامل كإنسان برئ طالما أن إدانته لم تثبت بعد بحكم قضائي نهائي .
أما بالنسبة للأحكام الموضوعية فهي أكثر دلالة على التكريس والتبني الصريح للمبدأ وتتمثل هذه الأحكام في النص صراحة على غالبية نتائج المبدأ كما سلف القول . 
وقد تناول قانون الإثبات بعض القواعد الأصولية المرتبطة بالإثبات في نص المادة (5) من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1993م وهي .. تستصحب المحكمة عند نظر الدعاوى القواعد الأصولية الآتية نأخذ منها أ/	الأصل في المعاملات براءة الذمة والبينة على من يدعي خلاف ذلك 
ب/	الأصل براءة المتهم حتى تثبت إدانته دون شك معقول . 
ج/ 0000000000000000

6/	مظاهر المبدأ : 
يتمثل مبدأ البراءة في عدة مظاهر تمثل الإطار العام الذي يصونه ويؤكده وأبرز هذه المظاهر 
6/1 كفالة حق الدفاع : 
إن ولاية القاضي مقصدها إيصال الحقوق لأصحابها ، فيتعين عليه أن يفسح صدره للدفاع لكل من الخصوم – حيث أن حق الدفاع حق أصيل ينشأ منذ اللحظة التي يواجه فيها الشخص بالاتهام . 
ويعنى به تمكين الشخص من درأ الاتهام عن نفسه ، إما بإثبات فساد دليله أو بإقامة الدليل على نقيضه وهو البراءة . والاتهام بطبيعته يقتضي الدفاع ، فهو ضرورة منطقية إعمالا لمبدأ التسوية بين الخصوم . ويشترط أن يكون المتهم قادرا للدفاع عن نفسه ، فإن كان عاجزا لم تصح إدانته لأن العجز عن الدفاع كالحرمان منه (33) وهنا لا بد من إقامة وكيل للدفاع عنه بأجر تدفعه الدولة إذا كانت التهمة خطيرة والمتهم عاجز عن اتخاذ وكيل للدفاع عنه من غير إلزام . 
وقد حكمت المحكمة بأن حق المتهم في الاستعانة بمحام مكفول بالدستور والقانون ولكن ليس هناك ما يعني أن الدولة ملزمة بتعيين محام للمتهم في كل قضية خطيرة إذ أن على المحكمة (34) وقف الإجراءات إلي أجل غير مسمى لمجرد إعلان المتهم رغبته في الاستعانة بمحام . وأضافت المحكمة إنه من حق المتهم أن يحدد اسم المحامي الذي يتولى الدفاع عنه ، وعلى المحكمة قبول ذلك المحامي والسماح له بالمرافعه إذا ثبت أن المتهم معسر وطلب صراحة أن تعين الدولة من يدافع عنه واقتنع النائب العام بطلبه . فإن الدولة تتحمل كل أو جزء من نفقات ذلك المحامي ، حيث أنه يقع على المحاكم السودانية واجب تقليدي راسخ بخلاف الواجب القضائي المعروف يفرض عليها تمثيل الدفاع عن المتهمين والتفتيش عن النقاط ووجهات النظر التي تفيدهم ومباشرة استجواب الشهود عنهم .وقد قررت المحكمة في قضية أخرى أن مسألة تعيين محامي للمتهم بوساطة النائب العام إنما يكون بناء على طلب المتهم ولا تقوم المحكمة بهذه المهمة من تلقاء نفسها (35) . 
ولذلك تبطل إجراءات المحاكمة إذا حرم المتهم من حقه في الاستعانة بمحام باعتباره حقا دستوريا (36) بل ويمنح المتهم فرصة لتعيين محام آخر إن تخلى عنه (37)

6/2 اتخاذ مترجم : 
مما ييسر الدفاع للإنسان بحق الدفاع ما أجاز الفقه الإسلامي والقانون في أن يتخذ المتهم مترجما إذا كان أحد الخصوم لا يعرف لغة المحكمة . حيث رأى الأحناف والمالكية أن الترجمة خبر لا يتطلب عددا كالشهادة وإن المترجم مخبر فتقبل ترجمة الواحد إذا كان عدلا . لذلك جازت للأعمى وإن لم تقبل شهادته فلا يشترط فيها ما يشترط في الشهادة (38) 

: 6/3 كفالة الطعن في الأحكام
سبق وأن ذكرنا بأن المتهم يمكن أن يتعرض لخطر إدانته بينما هو في واقع الحال برئ لاحتمال ارتكاب الجهات القضائية وشبه القضائية بعض الأخطاء وتلافيا لذلك واستصحابا لمبدأ البراءة الأصلية فإن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد كفل الحق في الطعن في الأحكام التي قد تصدر من الجهات التي تتحرى في التهمة الموجهة ضد المتهم وما يكمل ضمان حق الدفاع وصحة الأحكام وضمان صحة القضاء أنه يجب الرجوع إلي الحق كلما تبين ، فإن الحق قديم ، وقد أخذ الفقه الإسلامي والقانون بأن الحكم الخطأ يستوجب الإلغاء بما يتفق مع القانون . وهذا الإلغاء يجوز للقاضي نفسه الذي أصدر الحكم عندما يتبين وجه الخطأ – كما في الأخطاء المادية والرقمية والحسابية – كما يجوز لغيره من القضاة الأعلى درجة وهذه الدرجات المحددة للطعن يقصدمنها تقويم الاعوجاج القانوني في الحكم المطعون فيه ، وتوحيد فهم القضاة للقانون وهو طريق له إجراءات معينة ويتقيد بمواعيد محددة ، وهذه الطرق هي : 



6/3/1 : الطعن بالاستئناف : 
نصت المادة 21/2 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على أن يستأنف قرار وكيل النيابة المقرر بالقبض المقيد للحرية لرئيس وكيل النيابة المباشر وفقا لنص المادة 179/ب باعتبار أنها من التدابير القضائية التي يجوز استئنافها طالما أنها مقيدة لحرية المستأنف المتهم في نفسه أو ماله . وبالتالي يكون للمتهم الحق في الطعن ضد الأحكام القاضية بالقبض والوضع في الحراسة القضائية باعتباره من الأمور المقيدة للحرية . 
وبذلك يكون قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد كفل موضوعيا الحق في الطعن سواء كان ذلك في مرحلة التحري والتحقيق الأولي أمام النيابة أو كان في مرحلة المحاكمة (39) . 
وقد حكمت المحكمة بأن السلطات الاستئنافية لا تقوم عادة بإصدار أحكام جديدة ولكن تكتفي بتأييد الأحكام الابتدائية أو إلغائها أو تخفيفها أو إعادة الأوراق لمحكمة الموضوع لإصدار الحكم الذي تراه السلطة الاستئنافية مناسبا (40) وبالتالي إذا رأت السلطة الاستئنافية أن تزيد العقوبة على المتهم أو تغيرها بما يعود على المتهم بالضرر فإنه يجب عليها أن تعيد القضية للمحكمة مرة أخرى لإعادة النظر في قرارها (41) .

6/3/2 سلطة الفحص : 
كما يجوز للمحكمة العليا أو محكمة الاستئناف من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على التماس أن تطلب وتفحص محضر أي دعوى جنائية صدر فيها تدبير قضائي أمام أي محكمة في دائرة اختصاصها وذلك بغرض التأكد من سلامة الإجراءات وتحقيق العدالة وأن تأمر بما تراه مناسبا (42) .
وتبدأ سلطة الفحص من تاريخ صدور الحكم المراد فحصه (43) وليس على المحكمة أن تفحص الدعوى بغرض تأكيد مبدأ البراءة الأصلية وبث أسباب التخفيف عن المتهم وللتأكد من سلامة الإجراءات المتبعة بهدف تحقيق العدالة وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قررت الدائرة الدستورية بالمحكمة العليا في قضية أسماء محمود وآخر أن إضافة تهمة جديدة تعتبر إضافة جديدة لم يتم توجيهها في مرحلة المحاكمة هو اشتطاط من قبل محكمة الاستئناف لا يكون قد وقف عند إغفال التقاليد القضائية في السودان وإنما يكون قد امتد إلي مخالفة النصوص الصريحة للقانون الإجرائي الجنائي لسنة 1983 . 
والجدير بالذكر أن إجراءات الفحص لا تعتمد إطلاق على ما قدمه طالب الفحص من أسباب ، وإنما هي حق مطلق للمحكمة لفحص ما جاء في المحضر فإذا تبين لها أن الإدانة كانت خاطئة وباطلة فلا مجال للاعتماد على طلب الفحص حتى ولو تجاهل ذكر الإدانة بل يستوجب أن يتم التصحيح كحق أصيل للمحكمة المختصة (44) . 
إن سلطة المحكمة العليا أو السلطة الاستثنائية في فحص الإجراءات غير قاصرة فقط على حالة الأحكام النهائية بل تشمل الأحكام النهائية والأوامر والقرارات التي تصدرها المحكمة الأدنى في مرحلة ما قبل المحاكمة وتلك التي تصدر قبل صدور الحكم النهائي كالتي تصدر في مرحلة التحري في يومية التحري وكالتي تصدر أثناء المحاكمة في محضر المحاكمة (45) . 

6/3/3 النقض : 
هو طريق من طرق الطعن في الأحكام النهائية ويستهدف إعادة النظر في الحكم للتحقيق في مطابقته للقانون سواء من حيث القواعد الموضوعية التي طبقتها أو من حيث إجراءات نشوئه أو الإجراءات التي استند عليها . وتتحقق المحكمة العليا في أن الحكم المطعون فيما إذا كان مبنيا على مخالفة للقانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تفسيره (46) . 
ولا يهدف الطعن بالنقض إلي إعادة عرض الدعوى أمام القضاء ، وإنما الهدف هو تقدير مدى اتفاقه مع القانون ، ومناقشة صحة التكييف القانوني ، ولذلك لا تختص المحكمة العليا بالوقائع ولا يقبل جدل موضوعي أمامها (47) . 
والعلة من النقض هي أن تمارس المحكمة العليا من الإشراف على تطبيق القانون وتفسيره ليؤدي ذلك إلي توحيد المبادئ القانونية التي تطبقها المحاكم . 
6/4 حق نفي التهمة : 
مفهوم هذا الحق يعني أن من حق المتهم تقديم ما لديه من أدلة لنفي الواقعة التي يدعيها خصمه ، مع مراعاة الشروط التي يفرضها القانون لذلك . وهذا الحق من الأمور الثابتة بداهة ، إذ كيف تقرر الإدانة على المتهم إذا لم يمنع الحق في نفيها . ففاعلية الإدانة تستند على وجود أدلة وبينات تؤكد الإدانة وتنفي براءة المتهم مع فشله في مناهضتها (48) وبمقتضى هذا الحق يكون للمتهم الحقوق الآتية : 
أ/	مناقشة الدليل المقدم من خصمه وتفنيده . 
ب/	على القاضي أن لا يأخذ بدليل دون أن يعرضه على من يحتج به عليه وأن يمكنه من أخذ رأيه عليه . 
ج/	السماح له بتقديم الأدلة التي تعزز براءته وتعضدها 
د/	يعفى من عبء إثبات براءته 
كما أوردت أحكام القضاء العديد من الحصانات التي تهدف إلي كفالة حق المتهم في الحصول على محاكمة عادلة أبرزها توافر تهمة مبدئية (49) 
وفقا لذلك لا تعتبر أي قضية صالحة للمحاكمة إلا إذا هناك تهمة مبدئية ضد المتهم ، ولكن التهمة المبدئية في ذات الوقت لا تعني إثبات كل أركان الجريمة إذ أن هناك بعض الأركان التي يمكن إثباتها بالبينة الظرفية التي قد تشمل فشل المتهم في تقديم تفسير معقول لتصرفاته . 
كما تجب معاملة المقبوض عليه بما يحفظ كرامته ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا . لذلك فقد حكم بأن تقييد المقبوض عليه على سرير لمنعه من الهرب ينطوي على سوء المعاملة ويمتهن كرامته (50) . 
ولا بد من إجراء تحقيق قضائي مع المتهم تراعى فيه كل الضمانات المنصوص عليها في القوانين الإجرائية (51) وعليه فإذا ظهر من محضر المحاكمة أنه لم يتم تحقيق قضائي أو تم واختفت أوراق التحقيق ، فإن المحاكمة تصبح باطلة ويتحتم إلغاؤها والأمر بالسير بالقضية من جديد بداية بالتحقيق القضائي (52) .ويجب أن يهدف التحقيق القضائي إلي تحصيل العدالة وبالتالي يفترض على الإتهام أن يعرض كل ما في حوزته من بينات سواء أكانت لصالح الاتهام أو الدفاع (53) ليس هذا فحسب بل يجب على المحكمة أن ترجح رؤية المتهم عندما تكون الرواية الوحيدة ما دامت لم ترد بينات تتعارض مع ما أدلي به من تفاصيل وما دامت تلك الأقوال متناسقة وتتفق مع منطق الأشياء (54) . 
فالأمر الأساسي هنا أنه تجب مراعاة أن لا يضار المتهم في دفاعه عن نفسه ، وبمعنى أن لا يكون للأخطاء الإجرائية التي ترتكب في حق المتهم تأثير محسوس ويتأثر بها دفاع المتهم (55) . 
من أمثلة تضرر المتهم في دفاعه فقد قررت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد آدم إسماعيل أنه وبعد أن تقرر المحكمة إدانة المتهم يسأل عن شهود الأخلاق وتدون إجابته وأقوالهم واعتبرت المحكمة أن إغفال السؤال في هذا الصدد يعتبر عيبا في الإجراءات يضر بدفاع المتهم لأن في إصدار العقوبة ضده دون سماع شهود أخلاق المحكوم وظروفه الخاصة يعد انتهاكا لحقوقه مما يستوجب إعادة الإجراءات (56) 
وفي ذات السياق قررت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد عوض الله عبد الرحمن وآخر أن عدم تدوين إن كان الإعتراف كان عن طواعية وبمحض إرادة المتهم عيب إجرائي لا يعيب موضوعه (57) . 
كذلك من الضمانات الإجرائية التي حرصت أحكام القضاء على التأكيد عليها ضرورة مناقشة الاتهام كما ورد في صحيفة الاتهام حتى تخلص إلي قرار الإدانة الملائم موضحة أسباب عدولها – إن عدلت – عما قام عليه الاتهام وجرت وفقا له المحاكمة (58) . 

6/5 عدم توجيه اليمين للمتهم : 
استقر العمل في السودان تشريعا وفقها على توجيه اليمين للمتهم فقد نصت على ذلك المادة 218/4 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1925 و1974 وذلك لتأثر السودان حينها بالمشرع الإنجليزي الذي يجيز ذلك استنادا على قانون الإثبات لسنة 1898م . 
ولكن وبعد صدور قانون 1983 للإجراءات الجنائية ففي المادة 200 منه فقد نص على أن يمنح المتهم الفرصة الكاملة لتقديم دفاعه ويوجه إلي اليمين ما لم ينكل عنه ، غير أنه لا يجوز للخصم استجوابه فإذا نكل المتهم عن اليمين يجوز الحكم عليه بناء على نكوله . 
وقد قررت المحكمة بأنه في حالة انعدام الدليل في جرائم الحدود والقصاص وطلب الاتهام أن يحلف المتهم اليمين فإنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر المتهم بحلف اليمين باعتبار أن اليمين هي البديل عن الدليل ولكن يجب توقيع عقوبة تعزيرية عند تقرير إدانة المتهم (59) . 
علي أنه يجب عدم توجيه اليمين إلا إذا كانت هناك بينة مقدمة في الإثبات على صحة الاتهام (60) 
وحسنا فعل المشرع عندما حظر توجيه اليمين للمتهم باعتبار أن ذلك يناقض قرينة البراءة حيث أننا نكون بصدد وضع حرج في حالة ما رفض المتهم أداء اليمين . فإذا حكمت المحكمة بناء على نكوله تكون قد أجبرته على أن يدين نفسه وفي هذا خروج على مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية . أكدت المحكمة العليا هذا المذهب في حكومة السودان ضد عبد العزيز إسماعيل والتي قررت أنه لا تجوز الإدانة لمجرد النكول عن الحلف (61) . 

6/6 حصر وسائل الإثبات : 
من ضمن مظاهر قرينة البراءة أن المشرع قد حدد وسائل الإثبات تحديدا على سبيل الحصر بحيث لا يحق لأي كان أن يستعين بأي وسيلة إثبات طالما أنها غير منصوص عليها في قانون الإثبات وبالتالي لا يحق للخصم أن يصطنع لنفسه دليلا ضد خصمه وإلا تعرض كثيرا من الناس إلي الادعاءات الباطلة طالما أنها تقوم على أدلة اصطنعوها بأنفسهم . وفي الحديث الشريف " لو يعطى الناس بدعواهم لادعى أناس دماء رجال وأموالهم … " لذا وخروجا من ذلك فقد حدد القانون أدلة الإثبات مما يتحتم على الخصوم وخاصة الاتهام عدم اللجوء إلي خلافها مهما كان الأمر . 
وعليه فإن المحكمة لا تأخذ بالأدلة الإثباتية غير المنصوص عليها قانونا وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قضت المحكمة في قضية حكومة السودان ضد بدر الدين عباس أبو نورة (62) على أنه لما كان قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م قد ورد على سبيل الحصر طرق الإثبات الجائزة قانونا في نص المادة 18 منه وجاء خلوا من النص على القسامة كطريق من طرق الإثبات في المسائل الجنائية في القانون السوداني إذ لا اجتهاد في مورد النص . 
قانون الإثبات لسنة 1993م جاء خاليا من نص مقابل لنص المادة 18 من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م ولكن ولما كان القانون قد تناول طرق الإثبات وهي الإقرار والمستندات والشهادة والقرائن والأدلة المادية وخلافها فإنه يكون قد حصر وسائل الإثبات بما هو وارد فيه من نصوص مما يعد حفاظا على مبدأ الشرعية . 

6/7 :إطلاق سراح المتهم أثناء التحريات : 
تصاحب قرينة البراءة المتهم بعد إلقاء القبض عليه وبالتالي يمكن إطلاق سراحه – مؤقتا – طالما أن بقاؤه في الحراسة القضائية لا يفيد قضية الإتهام ، حيث أن البقاء في الحراسة القانونية هو إجراء استثنائي محض هدفه أخذ أقوال المقبوض عليه واستيفاء بعض الإجراءات بغرض إكمال التحريات . 
فالإفراج عن المتهم بالضمانة يعني رفع قيد وضع المتهم بالحبس أثناء التحري بناء على تعهد من المتهم تحت كفالة شخص أو شخصين أو بإيداع مبالغ ماليه محدده حسب ظروف كل دعوي بالحضور أمام المحكمة – أو أمام جهة التحري – في زمان ومكان معينين ، ومقتضى التعهد هو الامتناع عن كل عمل يؤدي إلي الإخلال بواجب الحضور أمام المحكمة ، ويدخل في ذلك مغادرة حدود اختصاص المحكمة في ظروف لا تسمح للمتهم بتنفيذ تعهده (63) 
فمسألة إطلاق سراح المتهم أثناء التحقيق هي عبارة عن موازنة تجري بين الأدلة المقدمة في مرحلة الاتهام بمعيار يتنبأ بمستقبل الإجراءات عند اكتمالها ولكنه في ذات الوقت يقصر عن أعمال المعايير الدقيقة في موازنة الأدلة بغرض تقرير الإدانة أو البراءة (64).
وتتراوح أنواع الضمان بين التعهد الشخصي الذي يقدم من المقبوض عليه فضلا عن دفع نقدي إن اقتضى الحال أو الإيداع مع التعهد أو الكفالة . 
وما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن سلطة إطلاق المتهم بالضمان مقيد بإمكانية حضور أو إحضار المتهم متى ما طلب منه ذلك . فعلى المحكمة – أو السلطة المختصة – أن لا توافق على كفالة الشخص المسافر لخارج القطر – ولو في حالة المرض – إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى كحالة العلاج العاجل بالخارج والذي يقرر القومسيون الطبي ضرورته (65)
كما أنه لا يجوز الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان في بعض الجرائم الخطيرة التي عقوبتها الإعدام أو القطع حدا ، ولرئيس الجهاز القضائي بالمنطقة المعنية اتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا إن امتد الحبس لستة أشهر (66). 
وقد شرح الفقه عبارة – ما يراه مناسبا – بقوله بأنها سرعة الفصل في الدعوى الجنائية وفقا للبينات المتوفرة أو حسب الإجراءات التي وصلت إليها المحكمة ولكنها لا تشمل الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان 
وفي جرائم القصاص يجوز الإفراج عن المتهم بالضمان في جرائم القصاص بشروط معينة هي تتمثل في أن لا يشكل الإفراج عنه خطرا عليه في حياته وأن لا يخل بالأمن والطمأنينة العامة فضلا عن ضرورة موافقة أولياء المقتول سواء بشروط أو بدون شروط (67)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

7/ النتائج المترتبة على قرينة البراءة : 
كانت الأدلة الجنائية في العصور الوسطى محددة للقاضي ، فإن توافرت على الوجه المطلوب قانونا التزم بالحكم بموجبها ولو خالفت ما استقر عليه وجدانه وضميره ، وقد اقتضى نظام الأدلة القانونية إلي الالتجاء إلي ما كان يعرف بالتجارب القضائية وهي عبارة عن أنواع مختلفة من التعذيب ، ففي الجرائم التي تقوم فيها الدلائل التي لا تكفي لإدانة المتهم ينبغي تكملة الدليل بالاعتراف ، أي أن غاية وسيلة التعذيب هي الحصول على اعتراف المتهم المحكوم بإعدامه وعلى شركائه في الجريمة ، وكانت وسائل التعذيب متنوعة ومختلفة من محكمة لأخرى(68) . 
ومع التطور تلاشت كل هذه الأساليب بعد الإيمان بمبدأ البراءة الذي تمثلت له نتائج كانت في مجملها مخالفة لما كان سائدا في مرحلة ما عرف بالأدلة الجنائية وهذه النتائج هي : 

7/1 اليقين القضائي : 
وتتمثل في أن القاضي عليه أن يتأكد بصورة جازمة وقاطعة لا يداخلها شك في نسبة الفعل المجرم إلي المتهم وعدم براءته منه . 
وعليه فإن الشك الذي يقدح في جرمه يجب أن يؤخذ وفي صالح المتهم وليس ضده ، بهذا يظل المتهم بريئا دون أن يطلب منه إثبات براءته كما سبق القول ويعفى من عبء الإثبات الذي ينتقل تلقائيا إلي الاتهام الذي عليه أن يثبت الجريمة ونسبتها للمتهم بكل أركانها التي يتطلبها القانون وبما لا يدع مجالا للشك المعقول حتى في الحالات التي يقر فيها بارتكاب الجريمة (69) . 
وعلى هذا فإن اليقين القضائي يعني إدانة المتهم فيما وراء مرحلة الشك المعقول . ويجب على المحكمة أن لا تقتنع بالإدانة إلا بناء على الجزم واليقين . وبما لا يدع مجالا معقولا لشبهة انتفاء التهمة عن المتهم . وبعبارة أخرى يجب أن يقتنع القاضي قناعة قاطعة بثبوت التهمة ولا يتقيد في ذلك إلا بمشروعية الأدلة المطروحة أمامه إجرائيا وموضوعيا ويكون حرا في تكوين عقيدته فيما وراء ذلك . 
ولكن حرية القاضي في الاعتقاد لا تعني التحكم ولا تستند على الفوضى في التقدير فيجب أن يسبب القاضي حكمه بناء على أدلة مقبولة من العقل والمنطق (70) . 
فحرية تكوين قناعة القاضي يجب أن تبنى في إطار المشروعية وتحت مظلة القانون وهو بالتالي يتقيد بقيود معينة لتسبب أحكامه حتى تكون مرآة لمنطق سليم ولاحترام حكم القانون . 
فالحكم بالإدانة يصبح باطلا إذا بنى على الترجيح والاحتمال . فإذا كانت مثلا روايات وأقوال الشهود متضاربة متناقضة بحيث لا يطمئن وجدان المحكمة إلى ثبوت الجريمة فوق مرحلة الشك المعقول فإن تفسير الشك لصالح المتهم وفقا للقاعدة الأصولية في القانون الجنائي تصبح واجبة الأخذ بها كذلك إذا تضاربت الأدلة وتعادلت فإن المتهم يعامل بالدليل الذي في مصلحته عملا بقاعدة الشك (66) . 


7/2 عدم إلزام المتهم بإثبات براءته 
7/2/1 في مرحلة التحري : 
سبق وأن ذكرنا أن الاتهام ينشأ ضد الشخص إذا قامت ضده قرائن أو أدلة مباشرة تشير إلي أنه قد ارتكب فعلا يشكل مخالفة للقانون الجنائي ، وهو ما يعرف بالمبينة المبدئية والتي تعرف بأنها الأسباب القانونية التي تنهض عليها المساءلة الجنائية حتى تبدأ إجراءات التحري في الدعوى الجنائية . 
وبعد هذه المرحلة يعطي قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الحق في اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية ضد المشتبه به ابتداء بالتكليف بالحضور مرورا بالقبض والتفتيش وخلافها من الإجراءات الجنائية . ففي هذه المرحلة يبدأ التنقيب عن الأدلة الجنائية سواء تلك التي في مصلحة المتهم أو كانت ضده باعتبار أن العدالة تقتضي ذلك (72) . 
وعملا بمبدأ البراءة الأصلية لا بد من مراعاة مسألة مشروعية الدليل الجنائي الذي يجب أن يكون متفقا مع الحقوق والضمانات الفردية بما في ذلك احترام كرامة الإنسان (73) .
ومن هذا المنطلق تحظر كافة الأساليب وشتى الطرق التي تهدف إلي استخلاص الدليل والتي من شأنها أن تمس حرية الأفراد وسلامتهم كاللجوء إلي الإكراه أو العنف أو التهديد وغير ذلك من الأساليب المهينة ، لأن ذلك إلي جانب كونه يهدر قيمة الدليل المتحصل عليه فإنه أيضا يشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون (74) . 
وفي هذا الصدد تنص المادة (43) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على خطر التأثير على المتهم سواء بالإغراء أو الإكراه أو الأذى لحمله على الإدلاء بأي أقوال أو معلومات أو الامتناع من ذلك . 
هذا وقد تناولت العديد من القوانين البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع ولكنها اختلفت في ترتيب الأثر على ذلك ، فالقانون الأمريكي لا يعول على دليل تولد من إجراء غير قانوني . أما القانون الإنجليزي فإنه لا يشترط لكي تكون أدلة الاتهام للتدليل على الإدانة مستقاة من طريق مشروع(75) . 
ويعتمد القضاء والفقه في فرنسا على قاعدة ما بني على الباطل فهو باطل ، أما القانون السوداني فإنه ووفقا لنص المادة (10) من قانون الإثبات سنة 1993 فإن البينة لا ترفض لمجرد أنه تم الحصول عليها بطريق غير صحيح ولكن للمحكمة الحق في الإدانة بموجب هذه البينة إذا اطمأنت إلي أنها مستقلة وموضوعية ومقبولة ، كما ولها أن تعززها ببينة أخرى إن رأت ذلك وبالرغم من ذلك فإن المحاكم كانت تتحرز كثيرا وتحتاط في الإدانة بناء على هذا النص ، بل وإن بعضها رفض الإدانة بموجب بينة متحصل عليها بإجراء غير صحيح (76) . 
7/2/2 في مرحلة المحاكمة : 
بقع على الاتهام عبء تقديم الأدلة لإدانته ، وكل ما على المتهم هو دحض وتفنيد هذه الأدلة أو وضع بذور الشك فيها ، دون أن يلتزم بتقديم أدلة إيجابية تفيد براءته . 
فمجال إثبات التهمة يتحدد بعيدا عن المتهم ، وللمتهم الحق في التزام الصمت دون تأويل هذا الصمت ضده . 
على أن ذلك لا يمنع دون إدلائه طواعية واختيارا بالإقرار بالفعل المنسوب إليه . ورغم ذلك فإن إقرار المتهم لا يمنع المحكمة من أن تبحث الأدلة لإثبات التهمة بأدلة أخرى بالإضافة إلي هذا الاعتراف أو بدونه ، وخاصة إذا كان الاعتراف منصبا على الواقعة الإجرامية دون الركن المعنوي كما في الحالات التي تهبط فيها القتل من درجة العمد إلى شبه العمد لغياب الركن المعنوي . فإقرار المتهم لا يسقط أصل البراءة فيه متي ما كان مشكوكا فيه، فلا زالت هي صاحبة الاختصاص في تقدير مدى ثبوت التهمة قبله وتقييم هذا الاعتراف سواء صمم عليه المتهم أو عدل عنه إذ ليس للمحكمة أن تنقض أصل البراءة إلا بحكم قضائي مبني على الجزم . 
وإعمالا لذلك فقد قررت المحكمة في حكومة السودان ضد دور دينج كوال (77) أن أقوال المتهم عندما يكون الشاهد الوحيد للحادث يجب الأخذ بها ما لم تكن منافية للعقل والمنطق والمجرى العادي للأمور . 
وعليه فإن لم يكن أمام المحكمة لإثبات واقعة سوى أقوال المتهمين وحدها فعلى المحكمة التعويل عليها ما دامت لم ترد بينات تتعارض مع ما أدلوا به من تفاصيل وما دامت تلك الأقوال متناسقة وتتفق مع منطق الأشياء (78) . 
كذلك فإن مبدأ البراءة الأصلية يفرض على المحكمة أن تبحث بنفسها من خلال إجراءات المحاكمة عن هذه الحقيقة وعما إذا كان هناك أدلة كافية تمكنها أن تدحض هذا الأصل أم لا . 
كما يجب على المحكمة أن تبحث كل دفاع جوهري يتقدم به المتهم ، والدفاع الجوهري هو الدفاع المنتج في الدعوى الذي يؤثر عليها سلبا أو إيجابيا . سواء أن تعلق بنفي وقوع الجريمة أو بامتناع المسئولية أو العقاب أو بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وإلا أصبح حكمها مشوبا بالقصور في التسبيب فضلا عن الإخلال بحق الدفاع . 
ويتعين عليها أن تبحث في توافر أركان الجريمة ووقوعها من المتهم – رابطة السببية – وأن تبين الأدلة التي قامت لديها ، وأن ترد ما عسى أن يكون المتهم قد تمسك به من أوجه الدفاع المنتج . 
7/3 تفسير الشك لمصلحة المتهم : 
كل تردد في إثبات الجريمة ، يعني إسقاط أدلة الإدانة والرجوع إلي الأصل العام الذي هو البراءة . هذه نتيجة طبيعية لمعيار الجزم واليقين كأساس للحكم بالإدانة ، وعليه فإن كل شك في الاقتناع يجعل الحكم بالإدانة على غير أساس . 
فالشك إذن يجب أن يستفيد منه المتهم . وبناء على ذلك فإنه يكفي لصحة الحكم بالبراءة أو إطلاق السراح لعدم كفاية الأدلة أن يشكك القاضي في صحة إسناد التهمة ، وهو مذهب القاضي في السودان ، أما في جرائم الحدود فإن الشك المعقول فيقصد به الشبهة المسقطة للحد والمعني بذلك إثبات الشبهة المسقطة للحد ( العقوبة ) وليس الاتهام أو الجرم (79) لأنه سقوط الحد لا يعفي من التعزير .
إلا أن الاكتفاء بمجرد الشك في إثبات التهمة مشروط بأن يشمل الحكم بالبراءة ما يفيد أن المحكمة قد أحاطت بظروف الدعوى وأدلة الثبوت التي قام عليها الاتهام ووازنت بينها وبين أدلة النفي ، فرجحت دفاع المتهم أو داخلتها الريبة في صحة الإجراءات . 
ليس هذا فحسب بل يجوز لها أن تطلق سراح المتهم من قبل سماع دفاع المتهم ، إذا تبين لها وبعد سماع بينة الاتهام واستجواب المتهم أن البينة لا تؤدي إلي إدانته (80) بموجب عدم كفاية الأدلة . 
ولذا فإنه يجب أن يلاحظ أن هناك فوارق بين القضاء بالإدانة والقضاء بالبراءة فحكم البراءة يجب أن يستوفى الشروط القانونية الشكلية والموضوعية التي بني عليها فيما وراء مرحلة الشك المعقول . 
أما حكم البراءة فإنه يكفي فيه مجرد الشك حوله قيمة أدلة الإثبات دون أن تلتزم المحكمة ببينات أدلة قاطعة على البراءة . فمجرد إثارة الشبهة كافية للتأثير السلبي على البينة . 
ويكفي للتدليل على هذا الشك الاستناد على أي دليل ولو كان وليد إجراءات غير صحيحة أو حتى غير مشروعة . وتوضيح ذلك أن الأصل في المتهم هو البراءة ولا حاجة للمحكمة أن تثبت براءته ، وكل ما تحتاجه هو التشكيك في نسبة الجرم إليه . والدليل المستمد من إجراء غير صحيح هو في الأصل دليل باطل فيما يتعلق بإثبات الإدانة لأنها عكس الأصل العام الذي هو في غير حاجة إلي دليل لإثباته . 
ولا محل هنا لتطبيق مبدأ تعاضد الأدلة الجنائية في الإثبات . وعليه فإنه ووفقا لنص المادة (10) من قانون الإثبات فإنه لا تجب الإدانة بناء على بينة مشكوك في صحتها ما لم تتأكد المحكمة من أنها موضوعية ومستقلة . وقد شرحت أحكام المحاكم معنى الموضوعية بأنها تعني عدم تضرر المتهم في دفاعه بناء على ما قدم من بينات ، وأن لا يتأثر به الحكم النهائي الصادر ضده (81) . 
أما العيوب الشكلية والتي لا تؤثر في دفاع المتهم فهي بطبيعة الحال مستبعدة طالما أنها لا توثر في قضيته (82) كعدم تلاوة أقواله عليه بعد إدلائه بها أمام القاضي أو عدم تحذير المتهم من مغبة الأداء بالإقرار (83). 
8/ خاتمــة : 
إن حماية الحقوق والحريات المكفولة دستوريا المعطاة لكل مواطن تفترض براءته إلي أن تثبت إدانته في محاكمة منصفة ، أمام قاضيه الطبيعي ، فإلي أن يصدر الحكم النهائي البات فتجب معاملته كشخص برئ ، ولا تنتفي هذه البراءة إلا عندما يخرج الإنسان من دائرة البراءة إلي دائرة التجريم وفقا لحكم قضائي وفقا للدستور لتحديد المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه بالنسبة للحقوق الحريات . 
ويمكن القول ختاما بأن قاعدة الأصل في الإنسان البراءة تعتبر أحد الركائز الجوهرية التي لا تقوم المحاكم العادلة بدونها . 

الهوامش 
1/	د . ثروت بدوي – النظم السياسية والقانون الدستوري – منشأة المعرف 1982	ص 7
2/	د. عبد الغني بسيوني النظم السياسية والقانون الدستوري	
3/	د. سعاد الشرقاوي – الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة – دار النهضة العربية	ص 17	
4/	سورة آية 
5/	د. مصطفى فهمي – الوجه الثاني للشرعية الجنائية 1986ص 5 
6/	د. فتحي سرور – الحماية الدستورية للحقوق والحريات – دار الشروق	ص 556
7/	أبي يوسف الخراج ص 164
8/	حكم المحكمة الدستورية المصرية رق 3/7/1955
9/	د. فتحي سرور – المرجع السابق ص 562
10/	استيفن تشيل – حماية الإنسان جنائيا 1978 ص 554 وما بعدها 
11/	انظر المادة (32) من دستور 1998م 
12/	نفس المرجع السابق
13/	رسالتنا للماجستير – المقدمة لجامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية 1995م بعنوان ( البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع – غير منشورة ص 33 
14/	المرجع السابق ص 19 
15/	مدخل البيان الإسلامي العالمي لحقوق الإنسان منشور بكتاب حرمات وحقوق دار الإعتصام 1987 ص 64 
16/	د. محمد عمارة – الإسلام وحقوق الإنسان – سلسلة عالم المعرفة الكويت ص 11
17/	محمد بن سليمان – مجمع الفوائد – الأصفهاني للطباعة 2/260 
18/	ابن النجار – شرح الكوكب المنير في أصول الفقه – تحقيق د. الزحيلي وآخر مطبوعات جامعة أم القرى مج 4 ص 439 
19/	أبي يوسف كتاب الخراج	ص 164
20/	الأحكام السلطانية ط 3 ص 219
21/	مقدمة الأشباه والنظائر ، نقلا عن القواعد الفقهية 
22/	الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي ص 156
23/	المرجع السابق ص 158 
24/	راجع الباب الثاني ، الحريات والحرمات والحقوق والواجبات 
25/	المادة 32 من الدستور 
26/	د. أحمد عوض بلال - علم الإجرام والعقاب – دار الثقافة العربية ج 1 - 1983 ص 141
27/	د. مصطفى فهمي الجوهري – المرجع السابق ص 92
28/	المرجع السابق ص 24
29/	سبق تخريجه 
30/	المادة 11/1
31/	المادة 6
32/	المادة 6/2
33/	أبي يوسف الخراج ص 126 
34/	انظر قضية حكومة السودان ضد عبد الجليل محمد خير – المجلة القضائية سنة 1974 ص 229 
35/	م ع/ ف ج/ 1995 المجلة القضائية لسنة 1955 
36/	انظر حكومة السودان ضد عبد القادر عبد الوهاب السراج ص 129 ، وانظر كذلك المجلة القضائية لسنة 1978 ص 167 ، والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد روبرت وليم اسكندر ص 561
37/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد أحمد عجبنا معلا ص 358
38/	السرخسي – المبسوط ص 6/89 – مختصر خليل ص 208 نقلا عن د/ عبد العزيز بديوي – القضاء في الإسلام وحماية الحقوق – دار الفكر العربي 1980 ص 28 
39/	انظر المادة (8) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م وما بعدها – والمادة 182 وما بعدها 
40/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1987 حكومة السودان ضد صلاح موسى علي وآخرين 
41/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1982 حكومة السودان ضد طاهر أبو طاهر 
42/	المادة 188 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م 
43/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد مختار محمد احمد 
44/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 حكومة السودان ضد قسمة وداعة اسماعيل ص 98 
45/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 حكومة السودان ضد محمد خضر خاطر ص 226 
46/	شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 يس عمر يوسف 1996	ص321
47/	المرجع السابق ص321-322
48/	د/ سليمان مرقس – الأدلة الخطية وإجراءاتها في التشريعات العربيةص 12 
49/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد جبر الله عبد الله الجاك وانظر كذلك المجلة القضائية 1988 حكومة السودان ضد محمد خضر خاطرص 226 
50/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1994 م ع / ف ج /61/ 1994 
51/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 146 حكومة السودان ضد أوهاج سنة 1974 ومجلة 1980 حكومة السودان ضد محمد دياب وآخر ص 174 ، ومجلة 1981 ح س ضد إبراهيم عيسى أحمد وآخر 
52/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1981 حكومة السودان ضد رياك فادي تركةص 92
53/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد جاد الله الحسين ص425
54/	انظر المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد محمد آدم عثمان وآخرين	ص 240 
والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1973 حكومة السودان ضد عثمان مكي ص266
55/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد يوسف إسحق أبكر ص 649 وحكومة السودان ضد مدير بوليس مديرية الجزيرة المرجع السابق ص 589
56/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976	ص 595
57/	المرجع السابق – نفس الموضع 
58/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد أحمد إدريس وآخرين 
59/	المجلة القضائية 1986 حكومة السودان ضد محمد علي السنوسي وآخر ص 221
60/	المجلة القضائية 1988 حكومة السودان ضد عبد العزيز إسماعيل جمعة ص 237
61/	المرجع السابق – نفس الموضع 
62/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 ص 83
63/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد سيد احمد محمد 443
64/	المجلة القضائية 1987 حكومة السودان ضد آمنة أحمد ص 158
65/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد سيد احمد محمد ص 443
66/	انظر يس عمر يوسف شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1996 ص 208 
67/	انظر المادة 106/2 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 
68/	محمد مصطفى القللي – وسائل الإثبات في الشريعة الإسلامية – م الحلبي ص 35
69/	راجع المجلة القضائية لسنة 1973 حكومة السودان ضد إسماعيل كافي توتو ص 342 وكذلك حكومة السودان ضد محمد سلام – المرجع السابق ص 255 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 662
70/	د. فتحي سرور المرجع السابق ص 567 
71/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1979 حكومة السودان ضد عوض مكي محمد ص 157 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1987 ص 167 
72/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1975 حكومة السودان ضد محمد صديق دكين ص 408
73/	رسالتنا للماجستير – البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع 1995ص 17
74/	د. القللي – المرجع السابق ص 17 
75/	Kuruma – v – r 1955 – A c 1970 – P . c 
76/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1981 حكومة السودان ضد ياك فادي تركة ص 92 ، والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد أوهاج حسن ص 446 وخلافها 
77/	المجلة القضائية 1974 ص 112
78/	المرجع السابق حكومة السودان ضد محمد آدم عثمان وآخرين ص 240
79/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1989 حكومة السودان ضد محمد فضل وآخر ص 167
80/	انظر المادة 141/1 إجراءات جنائية 
81/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 649 
82/	المرجع السابق ص 446 
83/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1980 حكومة السودان ضد محمد دياب وآخر ص 74 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد دينج الشيخ أكواجاج ص 774

----------


## هيثم الفقى

7/ النتائج المترتبة على قرينة البراءة : 
كانت الأدلة الجنائية في العصور الوسطى محددة للقاضي ، فإن توافرت على الوجه المطلوب قانونا التزم بالحكم بموجبها ولو خالفت ما استقر عليه وجدانه وضميره ، وقد اقتضى نظام الأدلة القانونية إلي الالتجاء إلي ما كان يعرف بالتجارب القضائية وهي عبارة عن أنواع مختلفة من التعذيب ، ففي الجرائم التي تقوم فيها الدلائل التي لا تكفي لإدانة المتهم ينبغي تكملة الدليل بالاعتراف ، أي أن غاية وسيلة التعذيب هي الحصول على اعتراف المتهم المحكوم بإعدامه وعلى شركائه في الجريمة ، وكانت وسائل التعذيب متنوعة ومختلفة من محكمة لأخرى(68) . 
ومع التطور تلاشت كل هذه الأساليب بعد الإيمان بمبدأ البراءة الذي تمثلت له نتائج كانت في مجملها مخالفة لما كان سائدا في مرحلة ما عرف بالأدلة الجنائية وهذه النتائج هي : 

7/1 اليقين القضائي : 
وتتمثل في أن القاضي عليه أن يتأكد بصورة جازمة وقاطعة لا يداخلها شك في نسبة الفعل المجرم إلي المتهم وعدم براءته منه . 
وعليه فإن الشك الذي يقدح في جرمه يجب أن يؤخذ وفي صالح المتهم وليس ضده ، بهذا يظل المتهم بريئا دون أن يطلب منه إثبات براءته كما سبق القول ويعفى من عبء الإثبات الذي ينتقل تلقائيا إلي الاتهام الذي عليه أن يثبت الجريمة ونسبتها للمتهم بكل أركانها التي يتطلبها القانون وبما لا يدع مجالا للشك المعقول حتى في الحالات التي يقر فيها بارتكاب الجريمة (69) . 
وعلى هذا فإن اليقين القضائي يعني إدانة المتهم فيما وراء مرحلة الشك المعقول . ويجب على المحكمة أن لا تقتنع بالإدانة إلا بناء على الجزم واليقين . وبما لا يدع مجالا معقولا لشبهة انتفاء التهمة عن المتهم . وبعبارة أخرى يجب أن يقتنع القاضي قناعة قاطعة بثبوت التهمة ولا يتقيد في ذلك إلا بمشروعية الأدلة المطروحة أمامه إجرائيا وموضوعيا ويكون حرا في تكوين عقيدته فيما وراء ذلك . 
ولكن حرية القاضي في الاعتقاد لا تعني التحكم ولا تستند على الفوضى في التقدير فيجب أن يسبب القاضي حكمه بناء على أدلة مقبولة من العقل والمنطق (70) . 
فحرية تكوين قناعة القاضي يجب أن تبنى في إطار المشروعية وتحت مظلة القانون وهو بالتالي يتقيد بقيود معينة لتسبب أحكامه حتى تكون مرآة لمنطق سليم ولاحترام حكم القانون . 
فالحكم بالإدانة يصبح باطلا إذا بنى على الترجيح والاحتمال . فإذا كانت مثلا روايات وأقوال الشهود متضاربة متناقضة بحيث لا يطمئن وجدان المحكمة إلى ثبوت الجريمة فوق مرحلة الشك المعقول فإن تفسير الشك لصالح المتهم وفقا للقاعدة الأصولية في القانون الجنائي تصبح واجبة الأخذ بها كذلك إذا تضاربت الأدلة وتعادلت فإن المتهم يعامل بالدليل الذي في مصلحته عملا بقاعدة الشك (66) . 


7/2 عدم إلزام المتهم بإثبات براءته 
7/2/1 في مرحلة التحري : 
سبق وأن ذكرنا أن الاتهام ينشأ ضد الشخص إذا قامت ضده قرائن أو أدلة مباشرة تشير إلي أنه قد ارتكب فعلا يشكل مخالفة للقانون الجنائي ، وهو ما يعرف بالمبينة المبدئية والتي تعرف بأنها الأسباب القانونية التي تنهض عليها المساءلة الجنائية حتى تبدأ إجراءات التحري في الدعوى الجنائية . 
وبعد هذه المرحلة يعطي قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الحق في اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية ضد المشتبه به ابتداء بالتكليف بالحضور مرورا بالقبض والتفتيش وخلافها من الإجراءات الجنائية . ففي هذه المرحلة يبدأ التنقيب عن الأدلة الجنائية سواء تلك التي في مصلحة المتهم أو كانت ضده باعتبار أن العدالة تقتضي ذلك (72) . 
وعملا بمبدأ البراءة الأصلية لا بد من مراعاة مسألة مشروعية الدليل الجنائي الذي يجب أن يكون متفقا مع الحقوق والضمانات الفردية بما في ذلك احترام كرامة الإنسان (73) .
ومن هذا المنطلق تحظر كافة الأساليب وشتى الطرق التي تهدف إلي استخلاص الدليل والتي من شأنها أن تمس حرية الأفراد وسلامتهم كاللجوء إلي الإكراه أو العنف أو التهديد وغير ذلك من الأساليب المهينة ، لأن ذلك إلي جانب كونه يهدر قيمة الدليل المتحصل عليه فإنه أيضا يشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون (74) . 
وفي هذا الصدد تنص المادة (43) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على خطر التأثير على المتهم سواء بالإغراء أو الإكراه أو الأذى لحمله على الإدلاء بأي أقوال أو معلومات أو الامتناع من ذلك . 
هذا وقد تناولت العديد من القوانين البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع ولكنها اختلفت في ترتيب الأثر على ذلك ، فالقانون الأمريكي لا يعول على دليل تولد من إجراء غير قانوني . أما القانون الإنجليزي فإنه لا يشترط لكي تكون أدلة الاتهام للتدليل على الإدانة مستقاة من طريق مشروع(75) . 
ويعتمد القضاء والفقه في فرنسا على قاعدة ما بني على الباطل فهو باطل ، أما القانون السوداني فإنه ووفقا لنص المادة (10) من قانون الإثبات سنة 1993 فإن البينة لا ترفض لمجرد أنه تم الحصول عليها بطريق غير صحيح ولكن للمحكمة الحق في الإدانة بموجب هذه البينة إذا اطمأنت إلي أنها مستقلة وموضوعية ومقبولة ، كما ولها أن تعززها ببينة أخرى إن رأت ذلك وبالرغم من ذلك فإن المحاكم كانت تتحرز كثيرا وتحتاط في الإدانة بناء على هذا النص ، بل وإن بعضها رفض الإدانة بموجب بينة متحصل عليها بإجراء غير صحيح (76) . 
7/2/2 في مرحلة المحاكمة : 
بقع على الاتهام عبء تقديم الأدلة لإدانته ، وكل ما على المتهم هو دحض وتفنيد هذه الأدلة أو وضع بذور الشك فيها ، دون أن يلتزم بتقديم أدلة إيجابية تفيد براءته . 
فمجال إثبات التهمة يتحدد بعيدا عن المتهم ، وللمتهم الحق في التزام الصمت دون تأويل هذا الصمت ضده . 
على أن ذلك لا يمنع دون إدلائه طواعية واختيارا بالإقرار بالفعل المنسوب إليه . ورغم ذلك فإن إقرار المتهم لا يمنع المحكمة من أن تبحث الأدلة لإثبات التهمة بأدلة أخرى بالإضافة إلي هذا الاعتراف أو بدونه ، وخاصة إذا كان الاعتراف منصبا على الواقعة الإجرامية دون الركن المعنوي كما في الحالات التي تهبط فيها القتل من درجة العمد إلى شبه العمد لغياب الركن المعنوي . فإقرار المتهم لا يسقط أصل البراءة فيه متي ما كان مشكوكا فيه، فلا زالت هي صاحبة الاختصاص في تقدير مدى ثبوت التهمة قبله وتقييم هذا الاعتراف سواء صمم عليه المتهم أو عدل عنه إذ ليس للمحكمة أن تنقض أصل البراءة إلا بحكم قضائي مبني على الجزم . 
وإعمالا لذلك فقد قررت المحكمة في حكومة السودان ضد دور دينج كوال (77) أن أقوال المتهم عندما يكون الشاهد الوحيد للحادث يجب الأخذ بها ما لم تكن منافية للعقل والمنطق والمجرى العادي للأمور . 
وعليه فإن لم يكن أمام المحكمة لإثبات واقعة سوى أقوال المتهمين وحدها فعلى المحكمة التعويل عليها ما دامت لم ترد بينات تتعارض مع ما أدلوا به من تفاصيل وما دامت تلك الأقوال متناسقة وتتفق مع منطق الأشياء (78) . 
كذلك فإن مبدأ البراءة الأصلية يفرض على المحكمة أن تبحث بنفسها من خلال إجراءات المحاكمة عن هذه الحقيقة وعما إذا كان هناك أدلة كافية تمكنها أن تدحض هذا الأصل أم لا . 
كما يجب على المحكمة أن تبحث كل دفاع جوهري يتقدم به المتهم ، والدفاع الجوهري هو الدفاع المنتج في الدعوى الذي يؤثر عليها سلبا أو إيجابيا . سواء أن تعلق بنفي وقوع الجريمة أو بامتناع المسئولية أو العقاب أو بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وإلا أصبح حكمها مشوبا بالقصور في التسبيب فضلا عن الإخلال بحق الدفاع . 
ويتعين عليها أن تبحث في توافر أركان الجريمة ووقوعها من المتهم – رابطة السببية – وأن تبين الأدلة التي قامت لديها ، وأن ترد ما عسى أن يكون المتهم قد تمسك به من أوجه الدفاع المنتج . 
7/3 تفسير الشك لمصلحة المتهم : 
كل تردد في إثبات الجريمة ، يعني إسقاط أدلة الإدانة والرجوع إلي الأصل العام الذي هو البراءة . هذه نتيجة طبيعية لمعيار الجزم واليقين كأساس للحكم بالإدانة ، وعليه فإن كل شك في الاقتناع يجعل الحكم بالإدانة على غير أساس . 
فالشك إذن يجب أن يستفيد منه المتهم . وبناء على ذلك فإنه يكفي لصحة الحكم بالبراءة أو إطلاق السراح لعدم كفاية الأدلة أن يشكك القاضي في صحة إسناد التهمة ، وهو مذهب القاضي في السودان ، أما في جرائم الحدود فإن الشك المعقول فيقصد به الشبهة المسقطة للحد والمعني بذلك إثبات الشبهة المسقطة للحد ( العقوبة ) وليس الاتهام أو الجرم (79) لأنه سقوط الحد لا يعفي من التعزير .
إلا أن الاكتفاء بمجرد الشك في إثبات التهمة مشروط بأن يشمل الحكم بالبراءة ما يفيد أن المحكمة قد أحاطت بظروف الدعوى وأدلة الثبوت التي قام عليها الاتهام ووازنت بينها وبين أدلة النفي ، فرجحت دفاع المتهم أو داخلتها الريبة في صحة الإجراءات . 
ليس هذا فحسب بل يجوز لها أن تطلق سراح المتهم من قبل سماع دفاع المتهم ، إذا تبين لها وبعد سماع بينة الاتهام واستجواب المتهم أن البينة لا تؤدي إلي إدانته (80) بموجب عدم كفاية الأدلة . 
ولذا فإنه يجب أن يلاحظ أن هناك فوارق بين القضاء بالإدانة والقضاء بالبراءة فحكم البراءة يجب أن يستوفى الشروط القانونية الشكلية والموضوعية التي بني عليها فيما وراء مرحلة الشك المعقول . 
أما حكم البراءة فإنه يكفي فيه مجرد الشك حوله قيمة أدلة الإثبات دون أن تلتزم المحكمة ببينات أدلة قاطعة على البراءة . فمجرد إثارة الشبهة كافية للتأثير السلبي على البينة . 
ويكفي للتدليل على هذا الشك الاستناد على أي دليل ولو كان وليد إجراءات غير صحيحة أو حتى غير مشروعة . وتوضيح ذلك أن الأصل في المتهم هو البراءة ولا حاجة للمحكمة أن تثبت براءته ، وكل ما تحتاجه هو التشكيك في نسبة الجرم إليه . والدليل المستمد من إجراء غير صحيح هو في الأصل دليل باطل فيما يتعلق بإثبات الإدانة لأنها عكس الأصل العام الذي هو في غير حاجة إلي دليل لإثباته . 
ولا محل هنا لتطبيق مبدأ تعاضد الأدلة الجنائية في الإثبات . وعليه فإنه ووفقا لنص المادة (10) من قانون الإثبات فإنه لا تجب الإدانة بناء على بينة مشكوك في صحتها ما لم تتأكد المحكمة من أنها موضوعية ومستقلة . وقد شرحت أحكام المحاكم معنى الموضوعية بأنها تعني عدم تضرر المتهم في دفاعه بناء على ما قدم من بينات ، وأن لا يتأثر به الحكم النهائي الصادر ضده (81) . 
أما العيوب الشكلية والتي لا تؤثر في دفاع المتهم فهي بطبيعة الحال مستبعدة طالما أنها لا توثر في قضيته (82) كعدم تلاوة أقواله عليه بعد إدلائه بها أمام القاضي أو عدم تحذير المتهم من مغبة الأداء بالإقرار (83). 
8/ خاتمــة : 
إن حماية الحقوق والحريات المكفولة دستوريا المعطاة لكل مواطن تفترض براءته إلي أن تثبت إدانته في محاكمة منصفة ، أمام قاضيه الطبيعي ، فإلي أن يصدر الحكم النهائي البات فتجب معاملته كشخص برئ ، ولا تنتفي هذه البراءة إلا عندما يخرج الإنسان من دائرة البراءة إلي دائرة التجريم وفقا لحكم قضائي وفقا للدستور لتحديد المركز القانوني للمحكوم عليه بالنسبة للحقوق الحريات . 
ويمكن القول ختاما بأن قاعدة الأصل في الإنسان البراءة تعتبر أحد الركائز الجوهرية التي لا تقوم المحاكم العادلة بدونها . 

الهوامش 
1/	د . ثروت بدوي – النظم السياسية والقانون الدستوري – منشأة المعرف 1982	ص 7
2/	د. عبد الغني بسيوني النظم السياسية والقانون الدستوري	
3/	د. سعاد الشرقاوي – الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة – دار النهضة العربية	ص 17	
4/	سورة آية 
5/	د. مصطفى فهمي – الوجه الثاني للشرعية الجنائية 1986ص 5 
6/	د. فتحي سرور – الحماية الدستورية للحقوق والحريات – دار الشروق	ص 556
7/	أبي يوسف الخراج ص 164
8/	حكم المحكمة الدستورية المصرية رق 3/7/1955
9/	د. فتحي سرور – المرجع السابق ص 562
10/	استيفن تشيل – حماية الإنسان جنائيا 1978 ص 554 وما بعدها 
11/	انظر المادة (32) من دستور 1998م 
12/	نفس المرجع السابق
13/	رسالتنا للماجستير – المقدمة لجامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية 1995م بعنوان ( البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع – غير منشورة ص 33 
14/	المرجع السابق ص 19 
15/	مدخل البيان الإسلامي العالمي لحقوق الإنسان منشور بكتاب حرمات وحقوق دار الإعتصام 1987 ص 64 
16/	د. محمد عمارة – الإسلام وحقوق الإنسان – سلسلة عالم المعرفة الكويت ص 11
17/	محمد بن سليمان – مجمع الفوائد – الأصفهاني للطباعة 2/260 
18/	ابن النجار – شرح الكوكب المنير في أصول الفقه – تحقيق د. الزحيلي وآخر مطبوعات جامعة أم القرى مج 4 ص 439 
19/	أبي يوسف كتاب الخراج	ص 164
20/	الأحكام السلطانية ط 3 ص 219
21/	مقدمة الأشباه والنظائر ، نقلا عن القواعد الفقهية 
22/	الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي ص 156
23/	المرجع السابق ص 158 
24/	راجع الباب الثاني ، الحريات والحرمات والحقوق والواجبات 
25/	المادة 32 من الدستور 
26/	د. أحمد عوض بلال - علم الإجرام والعقاب – دار الثقافة العربية ج 1 - 1983 ص 141
27/	د. مصطفى فهمي الجوهري – المرجع السابق ص 92
28/	المرجع السابق ص 24
29/	سبق تخريجه 
30/	المادة 11/1
31/	المادة 6
32/	المادة 6/2
33/	أبي يوسف الخراج ص 126 
34/	انظر قضية حكومة السودان ضد عبد الجليل محمد خير – المجلة القضائية سنة 1974 ص 229 
35/	م ع/ ف ج/ 1995 المجلة القضائية لسنة 1955 
36/	انظر حكومة السودان ضد عبد القادر عبد الوهاب السراج ص 129 ، وانظر كذلك المجلة القضائية لسنة 1978 ص 167 ، والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد روبرت وليم اسكندر ص 561
37/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد أحمد عجبنا معلا ص 358
38/	السرخسي – المبسوط ص 6/89 – مختصر خليل ص 208 نقلا عن د/ عبد العزيز بديوي – القضاء في الإسلام وحماية الحقوق – دار الفكر العربي 1980 ص 28 
39/	انظر المادة (8) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991م وما بعدها – والمادة 182 وما بعدها 
40/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1987 حكومة السودان ضد صلاح موسى علي وآخرين 
41/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1982 حكومة السودان ضد طاهر أبو طاهر 
42/	المادة 188 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م 
43/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد مختار محمد احمد 
44/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 حكومة السودان ضد قسمة وداعة اسماعيل ص 98 
45/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 حكومة السودان ضد محمد خضر خاطر ص 226 
46/	شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 يس عمر يوسف 1996	ص321
47/	المرجع السابق ص321-322
48/	د/ سليمان مرقس – الأدلة الخطية وإجراءاتها في التشريعات العربيةص 12 
49/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد جبر الله عبد الله الجاك وانظر كذلك المجلة القضائية 1988 حكومة السودان ضد محمد خضر خاطرص 226 
50/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1994 م ع / ف ج /61/ 1994 
51/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 146 حكومة السودان ضد أوهاج سنة 1974 ومجلة 1980 حكومة السودان ضد محمد دياب وآخر ص 174 ، ومجلة 1981 ح س ضد إبراهيم عيسى أحمد وآخر 
52/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1981 حكومة السودان ضد رياك فادي تركةص 92
53/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد جاد الله الحسين ص425
54/	انظر المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد محمد آدم عثمان وآخرين	ص 240 
والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1973 حكومة السودان ضد عثمان مكي ص266
55/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد يوسف إسحق أبكر ص 649 وحكومة السودان ضد مدير بوليس مديرية الجزيرة المرجع السابق ص 589
56/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976	ص 595
57/	المرجع السابق – نفس الموضع 
58/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1974 حكومة السودان ضد أحمد إدريس وآخرين 
59/	المجلة القضائية 1986 حكومة السودان ضد محمد علي السنوسي وآخر ص 221
60/	المجلة القضائية 1988 حكومة السودان ضد عبد العزيز إسماعيل جمعة ص 237
61/	المرجع السابق – نفس الموضع 
62/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1988 ص 83
63/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد سيد احمد محمد 443
64/	المجلة القضائية 1987 حكومة السودان ضد آمنة أحمد ص 158
65/	المجلة القضائية 1975 حكومة السودان ضد سيد احمد محمد ص 443
66/	انظر يس عمر يوسف شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1996 ص 208 
67/	انظر المادة 106/2 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 
68/	محمد مصطفى القللي – وسائل الإثبات في الشريعة الإسلامية – م الحلبي ص 35
69/	راجع المجلة القضائية لسنة 1973 حكومة السودان ضد إسماعيل كافي توتو ص 342 وكذلك حكومة السودان ضد محمد سلام – المرجع السابق ص 255 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 662
70/	د. فتحي سرور المرجع السابق ص 567 
71/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1979 حكومة السودان ضد عوض مكي محمد ص 157 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1987 ص 167 
72/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1975 حكومة السودان ضد محمد صديق دكين ص 408
73/	رسالتنا للماجستير – البينة المتحصل عليها بطريق غير مشروع 1995ص 17
74/	د. القللي – المرجع السابق ص 17 
75/	Kuruma – v – r 1955 – A c 1970 – P . c 
76/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1981 حكومة السودان ضد ياك فادي تركة ص 92 ، والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد أوهاج حسن ص 446 وخلافها 
77/	المجلة القضائية 1974 ص 112
78/	المرجع السابق حكومة السودان ضد محمد آدم عثمان وآخرين ص 240
79/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1989 حكومة السودان ضد محمد فضل وآخر ص 167
80/	انظر المادة 141/1 إجراءات جنائية 
81/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 ص 649 
82/	المرجع السابق ص 446 
83/	المجلة القضائية لسنة 1980 حكومة السودان ضد محمد دياب وآخر ص 74 والمجلة القضائية لسنة 1976 حكومة السودان ضد دينج الشيخ أكواجاج ص 774

----------

